# [LPF] Rodents of Unusual Size, pt 2



## Aura (Dec 19, 2013)

GM: Aura
Judge: GlassEye
Start Date: Dec 18, 2013
End Date: April 1, 2014

Player List and Initial XP:
Hawk (Tailspinner) 0xp
Alec Morgan (BokaliMali) 0xp
Wahyu (Commander Fallout) 0xp
Cruendithas Beestinger the Treasure Hunter (BigB) 0 xp
Abram "owlbear" Samson (Matthew Ashburn) 0 xp

GM Expectations/Rules/Whatnot:
(1) I try to be a supportive GM and hope everyone will have fun. My message box is open if you need to contact me privately.
(2) I like the coyotecode.net die roller best for it's most direct roll history function (assuming you use the same name every time). I will probably make my own life easier with just good 'ol physical dice.
(3) We're doing group initiative using average initiative value, which means that once your team has the initiative, actions can be resolved in whatever order people post. Those on the losing team (initiative-wise) side, with above team average initiative scores, might be awarded (a pre-initiative action if their individual value beats the entire winning team.
(4) Players are encouraged to at least check on the game on a daily basis. When real life makes posting that difficult or impossible, please leave AFK messages if possible. (Note: Since we're coming up on Christmas, so slowdowns are expected.)
(5) Please include a Mini Stats block with every post that has some sort of mechanical effect, from combat to skill rolls.
[sblock=Example MiniStats]
[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]
[URL="http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Charity_%28Aura%29"][B][COLOR=#0066cc]Charity[/COLOR][/B][/URL]
[COLOR=blue]AC:[/COLOR] [COLOR=gray]19 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)[/COLOR]
[COLOR=blue]HP:[/COLOR] [COLOR=gray]14/14[/COLOR]
[COLOR=blue]CMB:[/COLOR] [COLOR=gray]+3[/COLOR] [COLOR=blue]CMD:[/COLOR] [COLOR=gray]14[/COLOR]

[COLOR=blue]Fort:[/COLOR] [COLOR=gray]+3[/COLOR] [COLOR=blue]Reflex:[/COLOR] [COLOR=gray]+2[/COLOR] [COLOR=blue]Will:[/COLOR] [COLOR=gray]+3[/COLOR]
[COLOR=blue]Perception:[/COLOR] [COLOR=gray]+6[/COLOR] [COLOR=blue]Sense Motive:[/COLOR] [COLOR=gray]+5[/COLOR]
[COLOR=blue]Initiative:[/COLOR] [COLOR=gray]+1[/COLOR]

[COLOR=blue]Current Weapon in Hand:[/COLOR] [COLOR=gray]Shortsword(right), Glaive(unwielded,left)[/COLOR]
[COLOR=blue]Current Conditions in Effect:[/COLOR] [COLOR=gray]Ioun Torch, Shield of Faith (9 rounds, added in)[/COLOR]
[COLOR=blue]Temporary items in possession:[/COLOR] [COLOR=gray]shortsword[/COLOR]
[COLOR=blue]Items not currently in possession:[/COLOR] [COLOR=gray]Silk Rope[/COLOR]
[COLOR=blue]Items depleted:[/COLOR] [COLOR=gray]none[/COLOR]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
(6) Please use spoiler blocks for all OOC information:[sblock=spoiler name]spoiler text[/sblock]
(7) I may make some rolls for you, such as perception checks, saving throws, opportunity attacks, etc, to move the adventure along smoothly.


----------



## Aura (Dec 19, 2013)

[sblock=Encounter Rewards XP]Encounter 1: Poisonous Snake (CR 2)
Characters Present: Alec, Cruendithas, Hawk, Wahyu
XP each = 150

Encounter 2: Lone Rat (CR 0.33)
Characters Present: Alec, Cruendithas, Hawk, Wahyu
XP each = 35

Encounter 3: Catacombs Battle (CR 4)
Characters Present: Cruendithas, Hawk, Wahyu
XP each = 400

Encounter 4: Crypt Battle (CR 4)
Characters Present: Cruendithas, Hawk, Wahyu
XP each = 400

Encounter XP Totals:
Abram = 0
Alec = 185
Cruendithas = 985
Hawk = 985
Wahyu = 985[/sblock]

[sblock=Encounter Rewards GP]Encounter 1: Poisonous Snake (CR 2)
Characters Present: Alec, Cruendithas, Hawk, Wahyu
GP total = 800, GP each = 200

Encounter 2: Lone Rat (CR 0.33)
Characters Present: Alec, Cruendithas, Hawk, Wahyu
GP total = 133, GP each = 33

Encounter 3: Catacombs Battle (CR 4)
Characters Present: Cruendithas, Hawk, Wahyu
GP total = 1700, each = 566.67

Encounter 4: Crypt Battle (CR 4)
Characters Present: Cruendithas, Hawk, Wahyu
GP total = 1700, each = 566.67

Encounter GP Totals:
Abram= 0
Alec = 233
Cruendithas = 1366
Hawk = 1366
Wahyu = 1366
[/sblock]

[sblock=Latest Activity]Abram: Dec 23, 2013
Alec: Jan 31, 2014
Cruendithas: finished April 1, 2014
Hawk: finished April 1, 2014
Wahyu: finished April 1, 2014[/sblock]

[sblock=Abram and Alec totals]Abram Time Award = 5 days TBX/TGP = 35 xp/30 gp
Abram total = 35 xp/30 gp
Alec Time award = 44 days TBX/TGP = 308 xp/264 gp
Alec total = 493 xp/497 gp[/sblock]

[sblock=Hawk, Wahyu and Crue]Time spent at level 1 (Dec 18-Mar 15) = 88 days = 616 TBX/528 TGP
Time spent at level 2 (Mar 16-Apr 1) = 16 days = 176 TBX/176 TGP
Encounter Awards (see above blocks) = 985 XP/1366 GP
Total Awards = 1777 XP/2070 GP[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 19, 2013)

[sblock=Judge Stuff]Totals for Cruendithas, Hawk, and Wahyu are below.

XP: 1,777
GP: 2,070
(This includes encounter xp/gp and time-based xp/gp earned.)

These 3 characters reached 2nd level on 16 March 2014 (and gained TBX/TBG as 2nd level from that point) after the battle in the Crypt put them well over the goal for 2nd level.  I can give out specific numbers if you really want them.

[sblock=Aura]You gave out a little bit more treasure than the encounters should have had by the book but time-based gold earned more than covered that so it's golden.  Also, you earned 7.28 DM credits[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Dec 19, 2013)

*At Moretti's Table in the Dunn Wright Inn*



..........Mr Moretti.................Carla, The Maid.......

(continued from the DWI thread)

At that moment the maid and Alec return with drinks, which are quickly spread around the table and chairs provided for all. All seated, Moretti continues, "Ah, but where are my manners? I'm Antonio Moretti, and I fancy myself a glass artist. I didn't quite... ah... catch any of your names in all of the chatter. Not only for my own good, but for that of your prospective teammates, if you could all introduce yourselves and mention what skills you bring, we shall get down to brass tacks."

With that, Mr Moreti takes a sip of the house brew... and winces.


----------



## Aura (Dec 19, 2013)

[sblock=Approvals]
Satin Knights pointed out a GM is allowed to accept characters with only 1 approval into their game while the character get their second approval. I'm invoking this option to get the game rolling. Second (final) approvals should come out here and there over the course of the game. I mention this in case anyone is concerned over the issue.
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 19, 2013)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

The small woman clears her throat. "I go by Hawk and I am a warrior of some skill."

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]
*Hawk*
AC: 19 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +5 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Temporary items in possession: None
Items not currently in possession: None
Items depleted: None[/sblock]


----------



## Matthew Ashburn (Dec 19, 2013)

I am the best bare-knuckles boxer you've ever seen! I can do more with my fists than a dwarf with an axe,and who needs a sword when you've got " Lord Thurston" kisses his right fist and "The Tenderizer"  kisses his left fist. He looks at the Halfling after his sword comment, and bows his head No offense.

[sblock=ministats]*
Abram "Owlbear" Samson 
Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +4 
*AC:* 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 14 Current: 14
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +0
*Current Weapon in Hand:* fists
*Unarmed strike:*
     Attack: +5 = [BAB (1) + STR (4) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
     Damage: 1d3+4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: lethal or nonlethal
*Grapple:*
     Attack: +5 = [BAB (1) + STR (4) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
     Special: successful check and both parties gain the grappled condition



​  [/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Dec 19, 2013)

Cruendithas the gnome listens to the others with some interest. " I am Cruendithas a seaker of adventure. I have studied or have some knowledge of most topics and a few tricks up my sleeve."

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  10 current: 10
CMB: -1 / CMD: 10 Fort: +1 / Ref: +3 / Will: +3
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Whip
0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand

1st Lvl Spells: 3/3 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Dec 19, 2013)

*At Moretti's Table in the Dunn Wright Inn*


.......Antonio Moretti.......

Mr Moretti nods, then runs his fingers through his beard, thinking. A good look a the sleeve of his rather expensive tunic makes it obvious the garment is old and somewhat worn out. He addresses each of those who have introduced themselves in turn, starting with Hawk, "It is a pleasure to meet you, Hawk. A strong sword is a good member for the team. Oh, I was perfectly serious when I suggested that you might soon be able to live somewhere better than the planks. It's not safe there."

Turning his attention to Abram, he listens, smirking a bit, and nods when the introduction is over. "Well, I see we are amongst royalty! Lord Thurston and The Tenderizer it is. I shall make sure to bet on you if ever placing wagers for a pit fight, I assure you."

Then finally, he cocks his head downward a bit to address Cruendithas, his gaze falling upon the gnome squarely. "Ah, Cruendithas, a scholar, indeed! I'm not entirely sure how much you'll need to know to help me with my problem, but knowledge is its own reward. And Venza is well served to have those about who can think as well as do battle."

Then his eyes scan the remaining job seekers, with particular interest in the small cloaked figure sitting at the table.


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Dec 19, 2013)

The cloaked figure looked back, though raising his head did nothing to dispel the shadows obscuring the face behind his nose. Rather he did it himself, again reaching his emaciated arms out beyond the folds of his cloak to remove his hood. Beneath the nose, a toothy grin stretched from ear to long pointed ear. On either side sat a large yellow eye, and on top sat a crown of sorts, covering his heavily oiled and slicked-back hair, which reached back and up like a hook. He looked as though someone had taken a normal face and pulled it forward. *"My name is Wahyu,"* he began, *"Speaker of sooths and truths, concealer and exposer of spirits and trickery, and a chosen oracle of the fair Lady of Sorrows. I find myself to be a staunch ally in times of trouble, and I can heal your wounded if need be." *He chuckled, *"I'm also not terrible with a crossbow..."*

[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Wahyu*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: -1 CMD: 11
Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +3, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+2, 1d6+0, 19-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: -
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/4

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
-[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 19, 2013)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk listens intently to the others as they introduce themselves. Since she will be working with them it will be better to know as much as possible about them.

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]
*Hawk*
AC: 19 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +5 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Temporary items in possession: None
Items not currently in possession: None
Items depleted: None[/sblock]


----------



## BokaliMali (Dec 20, 2013)

Alec was a little thrown off by Wahyu's dramatic reveal. He had no clue what that guy was. "I do alchemy, like I said... I guess I can hold my own in a fight. I mean, I can do the job for sure. It's bugs or rats or something right? I can handle bugs."

[sblock=Alec Mini Stats]
*Alec Morgan*
AC: 14 (11 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB: +4 CMD: 15

Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +5 Acrobatics, Climb: +4Swim: +5
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Spells remaining: Bomber's eye, Dex Mutagen
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Dec 20, 2013)

*At Moretti's Table in the Dunn Wright Inn*


..........Mr Moretti.................Carla, The Maid.......

Mr Moretti takes in a breath upon seeing Wahyu's appearance, but quickly recomposes himself. "Ah, well healing is always welcome. And a good shot with a crossbow is useful too. I must admit, Wahyu, it's my first time seeing someone quite like you. Well met!"

Turning his attention to Alec, the elderly man almost seems relieved. "Ah, Alec it is? Well, then, pleased to meet you. Hopefully your skills in the solute and the solution will serve you well. Alchemy can be an artform, which I well appreciate. Hmmm, now where were we?"

Having watched the entire proceedings quietly, the green skinned maid speaks up, "You were about to describe the job, your expectations, and the retainer, sir."

"Ah, right. The nuts and bolts of the deal," Mr Moretti starts up from the prompt. "So many of you look rather new to Venza and might have not heard yet, but the number of rats in the city has been increasing at a moderately alarming rate. And not just ordinary rats, but also their rather monstrous cousins, which are sized like dogs. There have been a few breakouts, including a wine cellar earlier this month. Sadly, my family's final resting place has become the location of another breakout. I contacted Commander Jacobson, the White Cloak in charge of my district, Incudine. However, she said that the White Cloaks cannot police every rat problem in the city, even if they wanted to, and recommended I seek other assistance. The White Cloaks... ha! Some help they are!" He sits back in his chair and takes a longer sip of his drink, obviously fighting back his distaste for it.

"So, I come here and find you five fine.... individuals. And so, here is the offer. You travel with Carla, my loyal maid, to my estate in Incundine, Venza's famous trade district. Meanwhile, I will retire to my hotel room were I am staying until things are all clear. Go into the lower level of our family crypt and kill the rats off. Make sure to keep a sharp eye out for anything that would indicate why they suddenly appeared on my property. Apparently, nobody is sure what is going on, and I would not mind being able to enlighten the rest of Venza with valued information, should you find anything. Oh, and this isn't an 'adventure' of any kind, please respect family property. I will ensure you are adequately compensated for your time."

With that, Carla sets down five small pouches. Mr Moretti looks up at her, nods, and continues, "And finally, anyone accepting will be started out with retainer of 100 gold crowns to make any additions to their supplies deemed necessary to function adequately for the job." He holds up one of the pouches and shakes it gently, the sound of tumbling coins can be heard across the table. "Do we have a deal?"

[sblock=Skill Checks]
The following skill checks can be made. The first is KN: Nature, DC 11. However, this check may only be made trained. The second is Healing, DC 15. This check may be made untrained.

Here is an example of a die roll on the CoyoteCode Dice Roller:
Example KN: Nature check: 1D20+3 = [14]+3 = 17

Assuming I properly use the same name for every instance, a roll history will be built up over time for AuraGM. This is what I recommend players do. Also try to be relatively descriptive with the Notes field, particularly in combat. If you're using situational modifiers, like Power Attack, put it in there as well.
[/sblock]


----------



## Matthew Ashburn (Dec 20, 2013)

Count me in friend!


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Dec 20, 2013)

He grinned. *"This is not surprising. **Rarely has one of my own kind ventured farther than a few miles from the dark city, at least, not without approval of the Oracles. In that regard, I believe I am the first official emissary to Venza, in hopes that I can learn about the culture and its peoples. That being said, I don't see why I should not help, especially if it means helping the city that shall be my home for the foreseeable future. I accept."* He clasped his hands together at his chest and bowed his head.
[sblock=OOC]Wahyu doesn't have ranks in either, but he might as well try.
Heal check: 1D20 = [18] = 18[/sblock]
[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Wahyu*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: -1 CMD: 11
Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +3, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+2, 1d6+0, 19-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: -
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/4

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
-[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 20, 2013)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk listens to the proposal, pauses for a moment for contemplation and then nods her head. "Deal!"

[sblock=OOC]Untrained Heal skill check: 1D20 = [13] = 13[/sblock]
[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]
*Hawk*
AC: 19 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +5 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Temporary items in possession: None
Items not currently in possession: None
Items depleted: None[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Dec 20, 2013)

Cruendithas stares at Wahyu and then realizes he is staring and excitedly accepts the offer and picks up one bag of coins liking the feel of his first payment.

"Oh uhm ah yes of course I will accept your offer. I appreciate fine things and understand your concern for your home. A mystery it is that we shall attempt to solve as we cleanse your home of the unwanted rodents."

[sblock]
Kn Nature check 1D20+4 = [16]+4 = 20 
Healing check 1D20+1 = [7]+1 = 8
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  10 current: 10
CMB: -1 / CMD: 10 Fort: +1 / Ref: +3 / Will: +3
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Whip(+1, 1d2 crit x2, special: disarm, nonlethal, reach 15’, trip)

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand

1st Lvl Spells: 3/3 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease

 [/sblock]


----------



## BokaliMali (Dec 20, 2013)

Alec was a little suspicious that Mr. Moretti was making fun of him, but accepted the bag of coin anyway. "Yeah, ok."

[sblock]Untrained heal check: 1D20 = [20] = 20http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=46741
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Dec 21, 2013)

[sblock=Successful KN:Nature or Heal check]
Several people made this check. You therefore know that rat bites can transmit a fever that is potentially fatal. It can be fought more effctively with Antiplague, successful Heal checks or, in a case where the victim nears death, a Remove Disease spell.
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Dec 21, 2013)

*At Moretti's Table in the Dunn Wright Inn*


........Mr Moretti..............Carla, The Maid......

Mr Moretti smiles, folding his hands. "Excellent! Then it is decided. If you have any questions, now would be the time to ask... the whole run about has made me tired and I would like to get back to the hotel where I can rest for a while. Carla... if you would..."

"Yes, Mr Moretti, of course." The maid circles the table, handing each of you a pouch of gold coins with rough, hard working hands. Her response to him seemed more pleasant this time.


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Dec 21, 2013)

He held the pouch in his outstretched palm for a few seconds, before withdrawing it and tucking it away in his cloak. He looked up and grinned again, *"Very good, now, shall we be off then? I believe I must make some purchases at the market first..."
*[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Wahyu*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: -1 CMD: 11
Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +3, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+2, 1d6+0, 19-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: -
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/4

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
-[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Dec 21, 2013)

Cruendithas pockets his coins with a smile. He appears as a kid at Christmas who has received the gift of his dreams. He will have a hero's tale of his own.

"I too will need to stop at the market on the way. As my mother always says it is the prepared that survive to tell their story. "

[sblock] Cruendithas will spend his 100 gold on 2 vial of Antiplague. 

adjusted purchase to get 2 vials antiplague instead of 2xCLW [/sblock]

He returns to the group ready to go, or as ready as possible.

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  10 current: 10
CMB: -1 / CMD: 10 Fort: +1 / Ref: +3 / Will: +3
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Whip(+1, 1d2 crit x2, special: disarm, nonlethal, reach 15’, trip)

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand

1st Lvl Spells: 3/3 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease

 [/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 21, 2013)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk accepts her bag and wonders what she might purchase with it.

[sblock=OOC: Antiplague]From Ultimate Equipment, Gear, Alchemical Remedies:
*ANTIPLAGUE
Price* 50 gp; *Weight* —
If you drink a vial of this foul-tasting, milky tonic, you gain a +5 alchemical bonus on Fortitude saving throws against disease for the next hour. If already infected, you may also make two saving throws (without the +5 bonus) that day and use the better result.[/sblock]

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]
*Hawk*
AC: 19 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +5 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Temporary items in possession: None
Items not currently in possession: None
Items depleted: None[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Dec 21, 2013)

*At a table in the Dunn Wright Inn*


........Mr Moretti..............Carla, The Maid......

"Well, that should take care of things, for now," your new employer concludes. "If you need any questions answered, speak with Carla. And best of luck, may the goddess smile upon you!" With that, he stands, stretches, and leaves the inn at a brisk pace.

Carla waits a few moments, then sits down at the table. "I'll be here to escort you to the estate when you're ready. Just give the word." With that, she pulls Mr Moretti's barely touched mug towards her, lifts it, and takes a deep drink.

[sblock=Shopping]
Yes, the Antiplague alchemist remedy, as described in Ultimate Equipment, exists in the game world.

When looking for multiple items of the same type in the Mystic Pearl thread, roll separately for each item requested. The first failure in the chain prevents more rolls until some time period is met (I forget how long, but basically long enough you'll be in the adventure before it resets.) So if you were to try to buy 4 CLW potions, and rolled 65, 42, 90 and 30, two would be available, from the 65 and 42.

Further, each player is their own little world when it comes to shopping. Just because one person looks for an item and doesn't find it, this does not mean that another cannot check. It's a little abstract.
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Dec 21, 2013)

He climbed off his chair and looked up, *"The sooner, the better I say. Lead on."*


----------



## BokaliMali (Dec 22, 2013)

Having returned shortly after Cruedenthas, Alec nodded in agreement with Wahyu. The sooner the better.

[sblock=Alec Mini Stats]
[url]http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Alec_Morgan[/URL]"]*Alec Morgan*[/URL]
AC: 14 (11 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB: +4 CMD: 15

Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +5 Acrobatics, Climb: +4Swim: +5
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Spells remaining: Bomber's eye, dex mutagen
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## Matthew Ashburn (Dec 22, 2013)

"Let us to the mission then ,friends!" Abram's voice booms


----------



## Aura (Dec 22, 2013)

[sblock=antiplague]
There is a judge correction (perrinmiller) clarifying that alchemy items do not count as special materials items, and are not subject to the 75% rule. Buy all you want/can afford. Anyone needing to adjust their purchases accordingly may do so. Sorry for the confusion.
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Dec 22, 2013)

Cruendithas agrees. "May as well get started. I expect the longer we wait the more there will be to get rid of."









*OOC:*


adjusted his purchase to antiplague x2







[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  10 current: 10
CMB: -1 / CMD: 10 Fort: +1 / Ref: +3 / Will: +3
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Whip(+1, 1d2 crit x2, special: disarm, nonlethal, reach 15’, trip)

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand

1st Lvl Spells: 3/3 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease

 [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Dec 22, 2013)

[sblock=Waiting...]Waiting for everyone to have a shot at shopping before proceeding, so even though real time is passing, it's only mere moments before the last people finish up. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 22, 2013)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk returns after spending her gold. She is now wearing a backpack on her back.

"I am ready, now!"

[sblock]Purchases:
Vial of Antiplague 50gp
Light Crossbow 35gp
50 Crossbow Bolts 5gp
2 Daggers 4gp
Backpack 2gp
Remaining 4gp[/sblock]
[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]
*Hawk*
AC: 19 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +5 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Temporary items in possession: None
Items not currently in possession: None
Items depleted: None[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Dec 23, 2013)

*Leaving the Dunn Wright Inn*


.....Carla, The Maid.....

As the last of the group returns, Carla is peering into the bottom of her now empty mug. "Not bad. Not good, but not bad." _*TOK*_ She sets the mug down and stands up, turning to you all. "Let's go," she says, simply.

On the way to the estate, she explains, "I"ll be cleaning up in the house while you work on the rat problem down in the family crypt. If you have need of me for anything, just come knock on the side door, I'll let you in."

The walk to the Moretti estate takes a while, and gives those unfamiliar with Venza a scenic trip. Canals often define the various districts of the city. As you cross over one, Carla clarifies, "Some of you don't seem to be... well... from here. Thought I'd mention we're leaving The Gulls now, which is where the Dunn Wright Inn is. If you need to find your way back there, just ask someone to point you in that direction. A lot of ships bring goods here."

A little while later, on another bridge, she adds, "And now we're entering Incudine. That's our craft district, and home to the Moretti family." Carla waves in the direction of an impressive-looking building, seemingly made of glass, "And there is the crown jewel of Incudine: The Cathedral of Glass. Go in there when you can, it's worth the time."

Finally coming to an estate, she walks you to the side of the building, and unlocks the servant's entrance. Turning to you, she explains, "Around back is the garden and the crypt. Head on down there and you should find them soon enough. It's not huge, but it's bigger than you might expect. Any questions?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 23, 2013)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk shakes her head. "None!" Then she nods to the others. "This way guys." Then she starts to head through the servant's entrance without waiting for anyone else. Unless stopped she will continue to the entrance to the crypt.

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]
*Hawk*
AC: 19 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +5 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Temporary items in possession: None
Items not currently in possession: None
Items depleted: None[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Dec 23, 2013)

*Cruendithas*




Cruendithas will fall in behind some of the others as he is not one for taking a front row position. He will leave his sword in the scabbard with his buckler in a defensive position ready to cast a spell. The look on his face shows he is excited and the fact that he is quiet tells he is nervous as they close in on the crypt.

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  10 current: 10
CMB: -1 / CMD: 10 Fort: +1 / Ref: +3 / Will: +3
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Whip(+1, 1d2 crit x2, special: disarm, nonlethal, reach 15’, trip)

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand

1st Lvl Spells: 3/3 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease

 [/sblock]


----------



## Matthew Ashburn (Dec 23, 2013)

Abram stays close to group ,shadowboxing,anxiously awaiting his first adventure "better start running now you filthy vermin!"

[sblock=ministats]*
Abram "Owlbear" Samson 
Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +4 
*AC:* 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 14 Current: 14
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +0
*Current Weapon in Hand:* fists
*Unarmed strike:*
     Attack: +5 = [BAB (1) + STR (4) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
     Damage: 1d3+4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: lethal or nonlethal
*Grapple:*
     Attack: +5 = [BAB (1) + STR (4) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
     Special: successful check and both parties gain the grappled condition
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Dec 23, 2013)

The small man removed his hood and threw back his cloak, revealing an emaciated body. He nocked a quarrel to his crossbow and grinned, *"Indeed, let us continue forward, down into the place of the dead."* 

Though, he seemed more than content to let the others hurry on in front of him.
[sblock]Loading the crossbow now, so I won't have to do it in combat.[/sblock]
[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Wahyu*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: -1 CMD: 11
Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +3, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+2, 1d6+0, 19-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: -
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/4

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
-[/sblock]


----------



## BokaliMali (Dec 23, 2013)

Alec fell in step beside Matthew, smiling at the man's exclamation of rat-hate. "Yeah! You bastards!"

[sblock=Alec Mini Stats]
[/FONT[URL="http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Alec_Morgan"][url]http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Alec_Morgan[/URL]]*Alec Morgan*[/URL]
AC: 14 (11 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB: +4 CMD: 15

Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +5 Acrobatics, Climb: +4Swim: +5
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Spells remaining: Bomber's eye, dex mutagen
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Dec 24, 2013)

*In the Moretti Garden*

With Moretti's maid safely seen to the mansion itself, the group of would-be rat killers steps around to the family garden behind the mansion. The garden is about 100' wide and goes 50' deep from the building (which is about 80' wide), and completely enclosed by a 10' tall stone wall. It has trees, bushes, benches and a narrow path, shaded by large trees. Despite being somewhat overgrown, the garden is still quite charming.

The family mausoleum, which presumably leads to the underground crypt, sits about 30' back on the property. Sizable bushes line the front, save for an opening for the door, which is currently ajar.

[sblock=Preparations]
Outside of what has already been stated (loading a crossbow, etc), I'll need to know any preparations made before you enter the mausoleum. Also important will be who's in front, who's in back, light sources, etc. Keep as much actual planning as reasonably possible in the roleplay, please. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 24, 2013)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk readies her greatsword and then starts to head toward the opening of the mausoleum. But then she gets a dour look about her as if she has smelled something bad. She turns back to the others and speaks in a haughty voice. "Did anyone bring a light source? It looks a bit too dark in there." Then she begins to wait, most impatiently, for a response.

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]
*Hawk*
AC: 19 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +5 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Temporary items in possession: None
Items not currently in possession: None
Items depleted: None[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Dec 25, 2013)

The wayang looked at her, then to the tunnel, and then back to her with some confusion. Then he laughed, *"Aha, I forget that your kind was not gifted with the ability to see through shadow. So, alas warrior, I did not, for my kind thrives in the pitch."* 
He bowed low, *"You have my humblest apologies."*
[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Wahyu*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: -1 CMD: 11
Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +3, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+2, 1d6+0, 19-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: -
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/4

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
-[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Dec 25, 2013)

Cruendithas falls in place right behind Hawk thinking that he will have a better chance to see around the Halfling than one of the taller companions.

"I can create a light but it will only last a minute. Perhaps there will be a lantern or torch at the entrance for us to use."

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  10 current: 10
CMB: -1 / CMD: 10 Fort: +1 / Ref: +3 / Will: +3
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Whip(+1, 1d2 crit x2, special: disarm, nonlethal, reach 15’, trip)

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand

1st Lvl Spells: 3/3 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease

 [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Dec 27, 2013)

[sblock=Watching]
I'm just watching in for either (a) agreed upon group action or (b) individual action which does not obligate anyone else to action. Until any specific actions are taken, you're still at the side door, peering into the back yard/garden.

As far as light within the crypt itself, you know you can count on torch sconces existing. It's nearly standard construction. They might or might not be filled, any torches you might find there would be of indeterminate usability. Torches or a lantern might or might not exist within easy distance of the entrance, possibly with something to light it, such as flint and steel.
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Dec 27, 2013)

Cruendithas turns to Carla or the direction she went in. "Carla dear, one thing before we go. Do you have a light source for us to use or is there something already in the crypt?"

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  10 current: 10
CMB: -1 / CMD: 10 Fort: +1 / Ref: +3 / Will: +3
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Whip(+1, 1d2 crit x2, special: disarm, nonlethal, reach 15’, trip)

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand

1st Lvl Spells: 3/3 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease

 [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Dec 29, 2013)

*At the Moretti Servant Entrance*


....Carla, the Maid.....

Carla had already stepped inside, but not gotten too far, when Cruendithas' knocking on the servant door summoned her back. Seeing him standing there, she kneels and listens to him ask about lighting.

"Well," she responds, "I'd rather figured you'd be able to take care of that part yourselves, having been told where you were going and each one of you with a hundred extra crowns in your pockets to take care of things. But," she sighs, "If you need, there are torches in a bin in the mausoleum, before you head down into the actual burial chambers. You can get them lit, right? Or do I need to get flint and steel for you?" Although the question felt like genuine concern, there is also a hint of disappointment to it.

Edit: Fixed text color for consistency.


----------



## BigB (Dec 29, 2013)

Cruendithas takes the remarks and looks a bit ashamed. "Yes we can get them lit. Thank you." He then turns and leaves her to her work. 

Returning to the group. "There are torches in a bin in the mausoleum and I have flint and steel to light them. Shall we begin."

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  10 current: 10
CMB: -1 / CMD: 10 Fort: +1 / Ref: +3 / Will: +3
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Whip(+1, 1d2 crit x2, special: disarm, nonlethal, reach 15’, trip)

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand

1st Lvl Spells: 3/3 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease

 [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Dec 30, 2013)

*By the Servant's Door*

Carla reminds Cruendithas she'll be inside if further help is needed, and wishes him luck. She stands in the open doorway to give others a chance to speak to her before getting back to what she was doing. This leaves Cruedithas to plan things out with his compatriots, who are a mere step or two away. The group can see the mausoleum from their vantage point next to the servant's door.

[sblock=Holiday]
Things seem to have slowed down a bit for the Christmas and New Year's holidays, and I know BokaliMali left an AFK message in that thread. Hopefully things will pickup shortly after the 1st, but don't be afraid to continue to work out how you're approaching the mausoleum, etc, ahead of time.
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 30, 2013)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk nods her head. "I am ready." She moves toward the mausoleum door and peers inside. "A bin you say? Well then. Grab us some torches and we'll be on our way."

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]
*Hawk*
AC: 19 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +5 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Temporary items in possession: None
Items not currently in possession: None
Items depleted: None[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Dec 30, 2013)

"The torches are inside the mausoleum door. How should we proceed once inside and who should carry torches? I can take one and perhaps will be able to light torches in sconces to add light."

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  10 current: 10
CMB: -1 / CMD: 10 Fort: +1 / Ref: +3 / Will: +3
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Whip(+1, 1d2 crit x2, special: disarm, nonlethal, reach 15’, trip)

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand

1st Lvl Spells: 3/3 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease

 [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Dec 30, 2013)

[sblock=Combat]
A combat event has been triggered. Everyone needs to make one of each: Perception check, Initiative roll. Once we have the rolls in, I'll detail what you've discovered.
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Dec 30, 2013)

[sblock]
Initiative 1D20+1 = [7]+1 = 8
Perception 1D20+7 = [13]+7 = 20
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  10 current: 10
CMB: -1 / CMD: 10 Fort: +1 / Ref: +3 / Will: +3
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Whip(+1, 1d2 crit x2, special: disarm, nonlethal, reach 15’, trip)

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand

1st Lvl Spells: 3/3 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease

 [/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 30, 2013)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk wonders what awaits them in the mausoleum.

[sblock=Rolls]Perception check: 1D20+6 = [14]+6 = 20
Initiative roll: 1D20+4 = [20]+4 = 24[/sblock]
[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]
*Hawk*
AC: 19 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +5 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Temporary items in possession: None
Items not currently in possession: None
Items depleted: None[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Dec 31, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Perception: 1D20+3 = [12]+3 = 15
Initiative: 1D20+6 = [6]+6 = 12[/sblock]
[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Wahyu*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: -1 CMD: 11
Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +3, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+2, 1d6+0, 19-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: -
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/4

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
-[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 2, 2014)

[sblock=2 people left]
Waiting for Perception and Initiative rolls from [MENTION=6762062]BokaliMali[/MENTION] and [MENTION=6761965]Matthew Ashburn[/MENTION], then things will get started. Hopefully we'll be getting out of this holiday slowdown soon; things were really moving along nicely before.
[/sblock]


----------



## BokaliMali (Jan 3, 2014)

[sblock=rolls]Perception: 1D20+5 = [9]+5 = 14

​Initiative: 1D20+3 = [4]+3 = 7
[/sblock]

[sblock=Alec Mini Stats]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Alec_Morgan]*Alec Morgan*
AC: 14 (11 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB: +4 CMD: 15

Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +5 Acrobatics, Climb: +4Swim: +5
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Spells remaining: Bomber's eye, dex mutagen
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 3, 2014)

*The Snake Strikes*

Curious as to what waits inside the mausoleum, Hawk strides through the tall grass up to the door, which is already opened, maybe a foot or two. Cruendithas following somewhat behind, attempts to engage her with a question about torches, while the rest are just getting the inclination they need to keep up or the curious folk will get away from them.

The halfling woman hears the low hissing from the bush to her right just as she reaches out to the door. Having waited patiently in the bushes for... something... the giant orange and green serpent lashes out at her with deadly speed. Creundithas sees it best as the snake connects with her thigh, sinking fangs into her and holding for a fleeting moment before retracting to strike again.

Almost everyone knows what happened in that fleeting moment...


......It's a Snake......



[sblock=Combat Details]
Here is the way Round 1 shakes out:
Because nobody could make the perception roll on the stealthy snake, it gets a surprise round. In that round, it lunges (steps) from the bushes (B5) to the clear (C5) to bite Hawk, flatfooting her. It hits, doing 2 points of damage and injecting her with an Injury poison that does 1 point of CON damage immediately unless she makes a DC 13 Fort save (and likely to continue on for some period of time doing further damage, depending on further Fort saves).

Then the initiative is rolled. BokaliMali/Alec literally got his rolls in as I was preparing this, so I used his roll. I rolled for Matthew Ashburn/Owlbear myself. The snake beat the average party initiative, but Hawk beat the average monster initiative. This effectively means she gets to act in Round 1 as well (and comes out of being flatfooted). Then it goes snake, whole party, snake, whole party, etc. In rounds where the whole party goes, actions are resolved in the order that they are posted--it's rather freeform that way. I haven't got an auto-updating map system (ditzie) figured out yet, so state where you're moving on the map. If you don't go first, make sure to watch where others who went before you moved to.

This said, the tokens are simple colored circles with an indentifying letter in the middle. Hawk: H(Red), Cruendithas: C(Blue), Abram/Owlbear: O(Grey), Wahyu: W(Purple), Alec: A(Green) and Snake: S(Orange). I will update and repost the map at the beginning of each round.

Enemy list:
Snake: AC = 18, HP = ??, Damage taken = 0

It is quite possible Matthew has had holiday obligations, so if the end of the regular round comes up and he hasn't moved, I'll move Abram/Owlbear up for him.

Short form:
Hawk is hit, 2 pts HP damage, 1 pt CON damage (Fort save DC 13 to avoid).
Hawk's move (solo)
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 3, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk winces as she feels the venom course into her leg. Getting angry from the snake attack she flies into a fit of rage and attacks with deadly accuracy landing a devastating blow.

[sblock=OOC]Entering rage as a free action and then attacking snake.[/sblock]
[sblock=Rolls]Fortitude save (1d20+5=8)
Attack (1d20+6=20)
Damage (1d10+6=16)[/sblock]
[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]
*Hawk*
AC: 19 (17) (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 13/15
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +5 (+6) Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: Raged
Temporary items in possession: None
Items not currently in possession: None
Items depleted: None[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 4, 2014)

*The Snake Strikes, Round 2*


.....Hissssssssssss.....

Wincing in pain as the poison begins to take hold, Hawk summons her inner rage and strikes back, inflicting a nasty slash across the snake's back. Serpent blood flies and the creature stops moving for a moment, only to lift its head and hiss again. Both fighters push back pain as the snake strikes again, this time Hawk spins out of the way.

Perhaps this didn't turn out to be the lunch the snake had hoped for, it begins to slither back and away and hope to hunt another day. However, it's only begun to withdraw...



[sblock=Combat Round 2]
The snake attacks Hawk and misses. 'Steps' to B6. Looks pretty badly injured.
Hawk must make another DC 13 Fort save or take another point of CON damage. Make sure to adjust for both rage and poison adjustments for CON.

Snake:
AC = 18, HP = ??, Damage Taken = 16

ALL players are up this round. As discussed earlier, whenever you post your action, that is the order it happens in.
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 4, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk shrugs off the effects of the poison and takes a step toward the snake before swinging once more with her greatsword. However this time she swings wide and misses.

[sblock=OOC]Taking a 5-foot step to C-6 and attacking snake.[/sblock]
[sblock=Rolls]Fortitude save: 1D20+6 = [7]+6 = 13
Attack: 1D20+6 = [10]+6 = 16[/sblock]
[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]
*Hawk*
AC: 17 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 13/15
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: Raged
Temporary items in possession: None
Items not currently in possession: None
Items depleted: None[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Jan 4, 2014)

Cruendithas rushes forward seeing something, a snake, has attacked Hawk. Unfortunately he was too far away to help.


[sblock]Cruendithas will move to D8 using a double move[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  10 current: 10
CMB: -1 / CMD: 10 Fort: +1 / Ref: +3 / Will: +3
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Whip(+1, 1d2 crit x2, special: disarm, nonlethal, reach 15’, trip)

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand

1st Lvl Spells: 3/3 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease

 [/sblock]


----------



## BokaliMali (Jan 4, 2014)

Alec hustles after Cruendithus but does not share his concern. Eh. Just a snake. The halfling can probably take care of it. 

[sblock]double move to H9[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jan 5, 2014)

Wahyu lifted his crossbow and took aim, but it appears the quarrel and  the snake were not meant to be. As the halfling moved between the hunter  and his prey, the oracle lost sight of his quarry, though not before he  had released the bolt. It harmlessly flew past the pair. What a  waste.

[sblock=OOC]He moves to O7 and attacks the  snake, taking the -4 penalty for shooting into melee. Ranged Attack:: 1D20-2 = [3]-2 = 1
I dunno, that was a foregone conclusion, I just didn't  expect it to be that bad. [/sblock]

[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Wahyu*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: -1 CMD: 11
Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +3, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+2, 1d6+0, 19-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: -
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/4

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
-[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 6, 2014)

*Cornered Snake, Round 3*


...Sssss, Not Dead Yet...

The turn of events reminds Alec a frightened, wounded predator can be a dangerous thing. Nursing a vicious sword wound, and falling back from the raging barbarian, the snake strikes again, this time connecting across her midsection and pumping another serving of toxic poison into her. Even not counting the poison, it is obvious the bite itself was vicious and painful.

The orange snake slips around the bush, entirely blocking sight by Alec, Wahyu and Owlbear.



[sblock=Combat Stuff]
Taking a round 2 action for Owlbear, he single moves ahead to N9.
Wahyu's shot was even more difficult due to the two tree trunks between him and the snake. If he wants his bolt back after combat, it's easy to find: buried in a tree trunk.
Alec was actually able to get to G9 with his movement, one square closer than H9, so I corrected him to there.

The attack on Hawk hit for 5 pts. It was a crit check, but the crit failed. The save is same as before: Fort 13 or take 1 CON damage.

Round 3, all characters are up. If everyone but Matthew gets their turn in, I'll single move Owlbear closer to the fight again. Cruendithas is the only one that can actually see the snake at the start of his move, but Hawk and Alec both have a pretty good idea how far it got since they are so close to having LOS.

Enemies:
Snake AC=18, HP=??, Damage Taken=16
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 6, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk is infuriated by the second bite of the snake. She shrugs off the pain and the effects of the poison. Then she takes a step toward the snake before swinging once more with her greatsword. However the swing is wide again and misses.

[sblock=OOC]Taking a 5-foot step to B-6 and attacking snake.[/sblock]
[sblock=Rolls]Fortitude save: 1D20+6 = [9]+6 = 15
Attack: 1D20+6 = [5]+6 = 11[/sblock]
[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]
*Hawk*
AC: 17 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 8/15
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: Raged, -1 CON
Temporary items in possession: None
Items not currently in possession: None
Items depleted: None[/sblock]


----------



## BokaliMali (Jan 6, 2014)

Alec groaned inwardly as he saw the snake bite the halfling a second time. If he had bothered to pay more attention when his father was teaching him about reptile poisons and how to counteract then he'd probably still be unconcerned. Unfortunately, the only way Alec knew how to stop poison was incredibly embarrassing for both patient and physician and wholly ineffective. 
Alec hustled to get a line of sight on the snake and considered mixing up a bomb, but Hawk was right next to the reptile and Alec was pretty bad at treating burns too. Sigh. He reached behind him and pulled on one of the two wooden handles sticking out of his pack, drawing a club. 
Prepared to cringe if the serpent bit the halfling again, Alec prepared to embarrass himself in the next six seconds.

[sblock] Move to A9, draw a club[/sblock]

[sblock=Alec Mini Stats]
[/FONT[URL="http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Alec_Morgan"][url]http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Alec_Morgan[/URL]]*Alec Morgan*[/URL]
AC: 14 (11 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB: +4 CMD: 15

Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +5 Acrobatics, Climb: +4Swim: +5
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Club
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Spells remaining: Bomber's eye, dex mutagen
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Jan 6, 2014)

Cruendithas continues his rush to Hawk and with a wave of his hand sends a blob of acid at the snake. Hoping the acid will convince the snake to move on. Huffing and out of breath he hopes the group will arrive soon.


[sblock]move to B7
acid splash ranged touch attack 1D20+1 = [6]+1 = 7
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  10 current: 10
CMB: -1 / CMD: 10 Fort: +1 / Ref: +3 / Will: +3
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Whip(+1, 1d2 crit x2, special: disarm, nonlethal, reach 15’, trip)

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand

1st Lvl Spells: 3/3 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease

 [/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jan 7, 2014)

Wahyu grunted as the snake casually slithered out of sight. That just wouldn't do but neither did he think he could truly help any longer, as his short stature would no doubt ensure the conflict ended long before he could aid further. He lowered his crossbow and moved towards the others, though he decided the time was not yet for him to lose his composure by running.
[sblock=OOC]Takes a double move to G8. Takes no other action. Were he able to see it he could probably Cause Fear it away, but at this point I don't know if it'll be dead by this time next round anyway. [/sblock]
[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Wahyu*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: -1 CMD: 11
Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +3, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+2, 1d6+0, 19-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: -
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/4

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
-[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 8, 2014)

*A Slithering Retreat*


.....Fleeeeeeee.....

As the would be rat killers close in, the snake decides there are better places to find lunch. Acid sizzles away at nearby foliage as the sounds of much heavier footfalls come ever closer. Even heavily wounded, the serpent continues to surprise, suddenly opening up enough distance between itself and Hawk before virtually launching its 15 foot length up and over the stonework fence. Not far beyond the property lies one of Venza's many canals; it is likely headed that way.

The sudden exodus gives a moment to consider: pursue the snake, or get back to investigating the mausoleum whose door remains somewhat ajar despite the active battle. Regardless which course of action is chosen, one thing is certain: even though Hawk's body seems to have beaten the venom, a significant amount of damage and pain has already been caused.

[sblock=ooc]
Snake declares retreat action, scoots to A3, then goes over the fence using its special climb move (equal to ground move). It is out of sight for the rest of its move.

Unless the players wish to continue, the encounter is over and you have won quite handily. (Read: full XP award, as if you had killed it.) The snake was largely demoralized by Hawk's hit, but having others close in on it destroyed what little desire to continue it had left.

Hawk's current condition is -1 CON, -7 HP. Nobody else was injured.
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 8, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

As the snake sliters away and over the wall, Hawk begins calming herself down and suddenly sinks to one knee. "Damned snake! I think it took a bit more out of me then I first thought." The halfling turns to glance back at the mausoleum door and then toward her approaching companions. "Give me a moment to rest and I will be ready to enter the mausoleum." 

[sblock=OOC]Ending rage as a free action and will be fatigued for the next six rounds.[/sblock]
[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]
*Hawk*
AC: 19 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 6/13
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: -1 CON
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 3/6[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jan 8, 2014)

Wahyu shouldered the crossbow and looked over the halfling. *"Aye, that may be true, but perhaps not in that state. Sit."* 
He waited for the warrior to comply before continuing, holding one hand before him, the other grasping the symbol of his Lady, which was that of a weeping eye. He spoke in a loud, clear voice, *"Reraket daginge."*
At this, thick billowing smoke emerged from his outstretched palm, to which he retracted his fingers and clutched it tightly, before releasing it. It sprang forth and enveloped Hawk's wounds, which, when the smoke cleared, were no more.
He wrapped his cloak back around his body. *"That is all I can do for now. I trust you purchased some antivenom before we arrived?"*
[sblock=OOC]Wahyu moves to Hawk and casts Cure Light Wounds:
Cure Light Wounds: 1D8+1 = [6]+1 = 7
[/sblock]
[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Wahyu*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: -1 CMD: 11
Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +3, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+2, 1d6+0, 19-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: -
Spells Remaining (1st): 3/4

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
-[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Jan 8, 2014)

Cruendithas watches where the snake went over the fence but makes no move to follow. He only watches to ensure the snake does not return to catch the group unaware while Whayu attends to Hawk. "How bad is it. Do you need a few minutes before we continue?"

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  10 current: 10
CMB: -1 / CMD: 10 Fort: +1 / Ref: +3 / Will: +3
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Whip(+1, 1d2 crit x2, special: disarm, nonlethal, reach 15’, trip)

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand

1st Lvl Spells: 3/3 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease

 [/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 8, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

After Wahyu casts the healing spell Hawk is feeling much better. She pauses a for a moment longer and then stands. She seems to take a quick check of her body, flexing muscles and the like. "I am still a bit weak. Nothing a little sleep won't fix. But for now I am ready to enter the mausoleum." She cautiously approaches the entrance to the mausoleum and peers in. "Now, I believe you were saying something about a bin? We need to grab some torches, light some and we'll be on our way." She looks around inside searching for a bin.

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 19 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 13/13
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: -1 CON
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 3/6[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 8, 2014)

*Peering Inside the Mausoleum*

Healed of her physical injuries by Wahyu, the halfling mistress of rage cautiously peers inside the door. It's a small room, featuring little in the way of furniture (a table and two chairs) and, just as suggested by Cruendithas, a bin with about a half dozen torches sits against the wall just a couple feet from the door. The smell wafts up from the stairs on the far wall, stale death mixed with musty basement smell. The former is rather expected, but the musty smell is unusual. (Crypt areas are best kept dry.)

It is no problem for Cruendithas to light a torch, although it's not a quick process. Other torches can be lit from the first, up to however many the group wishes to carry.

"Those rats might get out while we're down there, and cause problems," Abram (Owlbear) observes. "I'll stay here and knock 'em out if they try!" He shadow boxes some imagined low lying opponent in demonstration of his point.

[sblock=ooc]
On the issue of torches, there are as many as 6, which you can choose to use however you like. Just be clear on who is carrying one, and how. It's easy to run out of hands when trying to juggle torches and weapons in a combat.

Additionally, you'll want to organize what sort of 'marching order' (I hate the term, but it has its uses) you will use going into the crypt area. I'm going to hold Abram/Owlbear back on the surface unless Matthew speaks up soon, so he'll be safely out of the way yet close enough to rejoin the adventure. For now, plan on a party of four.

As Tailspinner has alluded to, with the exception of being weaker (-1 CON), Hawk is healed up. Nice roll by Commander Fallout on that. 

Light your torches, plan up, and sally forth.
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 8, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

"I can either carry my sword and no torch or carry a dagger and a torch. As far as order I will go first, unless someone else wishes to." Hawk turns to Abram and nods. "As you wish." She then waits for the others to chime in.

[sblock=OOC]Marching order or 'munching' order?[/sblock]
[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 19 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 13/13
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: -1 CON
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 3/6[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Jan 8, 2014)

Cruendithas takes a torch and gets ready to move on."I will carry a torch in place of my buckler and stay in the second row. We should stay closer together as a group so that we are not too far apart to help one another." to Hawk "If you will be able to see well enough then it would be best for you to Carry your sword. If not then you could use my short sword."

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  15 (without shield/ Flat:15, Touch: 12)
HP:  10 current: 10
CMB: -1 / CMD: 10 Fort: +1 / Ref: +3 / Will: +3
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: None – torch

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand

1st Lvl Spells: 3/3 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease

 [/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 8, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*



BigB said:


> "If you will be able to see well enough then it would be best for you to Carry your sword. If not then you could use my short sword."




"I will be fine. I actually prefer the larger weapon." Hawk then waits for the other two to decide their positions.

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 19 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 13/13
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: -1 CON
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 3/6[/sblock]


----------



## BokaliMali (Jan 8, 2014)

Not at all nervous about descending into a darkened tomb no way who told you that it's not true, Alec cleared his throat and said "I'll just, uh, stay behind Hawk. Because we'll, uh, need... uh," he ends the sentence with a mumble. Replacing the club in his pack, Alec grabs one of the torches and slips the vial full of mutagen he had prepared that morning into his other hand, just in case.

[sblock=Alec Mini Stats]
[/FONT[URL="http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Alec_Morgan"][url]http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Alec_Morgan[/URL]]*Alec Morgan*[/URL]
AC: 14 (11 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB: +4 CMD: 15

Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +5 Acrobatics, Climb: +4Swim: +5
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Torch, dex mutagen
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Spells remaining: Bomber's eye, dex mutagen
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jan 9, 2014)

*"It seems to me that wearing that small shield wouldn't hinder your ability to hold that torch, but it is your choice. As for me, I shall follow close behind."* the oracle grinned, while stroking his chin. At this, he turned and returned to the tree and retrieved his bolt from its bark.
[sblock=OOC]He retrieves the bolt.

Yeah, you can carry stuff in the same hand as a buckler and still be able to use it, you'll just take a -1 penalty on attacks with whatever you're holding in that hand (and considering it'd be an improvised weapon anyway, I doubt you would be except in dire circumstances.[/sblock]
[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Wahyu*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: -1 CMD: 11
Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +3, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+2, 1d6+0, 19-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: -
Spells Remaining (1st): 3/4

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
-[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 9, 2014)

[sblock=Shields]
A light shield lets you carry an item in your shield hand, although you may not not wield it.
A buckler lets you wield weapons or cast spells with the shield hand, although you don't get the shield bonus while doing so. It is implied in the explanation of why those abilities are granted that you can also simply hold an item (torch) in the shield hand while using a buckler.
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 9, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

The order decided and torches lit, Hawk heads toward the stairs down followed by Cruendithas, Alec and Wahyu. Meanwhile Abram remains at lookout.

[sblock=OOC]Order is Hawk, Cruendithas, Alec and Wahyu. Torches are carried by Cruendithas and Alec.[/sblock]
[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 19 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 13/13
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: -1 CON
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 3/6[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 9, 2014)

*Down The Stairs*

The intrepid group heads down the stairs, natural light quickly fading and replaced by torchlight. The stairwell turns right (west) before coming into a circular room. The stairs split and continue downward along the edges of the circle; bannisters help prevent one from falling into the center. The middle of the room is open. On the opposite side, it looks like it may continue further to the west (albeit at a lower level), but it's hard to tell at the edge of torchlight.

The room has no distinctive features outside of religious frescos adorning the walls, which are quite old and have faded considerably over the years. The most prominent figure in these frescos is a two faced woman. Other figures include classic trappings of Venzan religious practice.

[sblock=Religion check DC 10, can be untrained]This is an old depiction of the modern goddesses Cortesia and Cortessa, who were originally held to be one goddess with multiple faces. This sort of imagery has long since been removed from the public square and is quite rare.
[sblock=Religion check DC 15, trained only or Bard]The religious trappings are, for the most part, similar although being older, tend to have a slightly more animistic feel than modern equivalents. These two observations date the frescos to at least a couple hundred years old.[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Jan 9, 2014)

Cruendithas tries holding the torch while still wearing his buckler. "Yes quite right you are this works well enough."

He follows Hawk down into the musty crypt. He studies the frescos as the move along and looks a bit surprised. "These are old and rare paintings. I would not have expected to see such in here. The Moretti family must have been here a long time."


[sblock] Bard knowledge religion check 1D20+4 = [14]+4 = 18
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  16 (with shield/ Flat:15, Touch: 12)
HP:  10 current: 10
CMB: -1 / CMD: 10 Fort: +1 / Ref: +3 / Will: +3
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler and  torch in off hand

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand

1st Lvl Spells: 3/3 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease

 [/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 9, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Uninterested in the frescos, Hawk looks around at their surroundings. She quickly glances around at the room and then down the stairs. "So! Explore here or go further down?"

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 19 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 13/13
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: -1 CON
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 3/6[/sblock]


----------



## BokaliMali (Jan 10, 2014)

"Well, we're supposed to clear this place of rats right? Those things make babies fast. If we miss one it'll be re-infested in a week and the old man'll probably want his money back. Probably best to check every corner."

[sblock=Alec Mini Stats]
[/FONT[URL="http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Alec_Morgan"][url]http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Alec_Morgan[/URL]]*Alec Morgan*[/URL]
AC: 14 (11 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB: +4 CMD: 15

Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +5 Acrobatics, Climb: +4Swim: +5
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: none
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Spells remaining: Bomber's eye, dex mutagen
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 10, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk nods at Alec's response and begins moving away from the stairs and into the room. She stays wary of her surroundings looking around as she slowly moves toward the center of the circular room.

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 19 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 13/13
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: -1 CON
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 3/6[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Jan 10, 2014)

Cruendithas follows Hawk giving her enough room that his torch does not light her on fire and she does not skewer him with that sword but close enough to add some light for her to see. "Yes rats, filthy things. Best to get them all and not let any come up behind us as move down further."

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  16 (with shield/ Flat:15, Touch: 12)
HP:  10 current: 10
CMB: -1 / CMD: 10 Fort: +1 / Ref: +3 / Will: +3
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler and  torch in off hand

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand

1st Lvl Spells: 3/3 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease

 [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 11, 2014)

Alec's search of the chamber is not terribly difficult to define. Since there is no furniture, and the stairs are entirely made of stonework, the only way for anything to hide here is in significant cracks or holes in the walls. Alec begins walking the walls, examining them close up, to see if they are compromised or sound. Carrying his own torch makes this task a lot easier.

Meanwhile, the others have enough light to see a bit further out of the room, to the west. There is a very short passageway with one Exedrae* on each side, before it seems to open up into another room or chamber.

* A sort of alcove that has a ledge built in at the correct height to make it usable as a seating for two, built into the structure. These are not uncommon in Venzan classic architecture, but you don't see them as much in modern construction.


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jan 11, 2014)

Such glorious architecture in the name of strange gods! It almost made Wahyu jealous that his own had no such thing, but he pushed those thoughts to the back of his mind to focus on the task at hand. Again he nocked a quarrel to his bow and then ingested the contents of one of the vials he purchased earlier, before turning to his allies, *"I shall go on ahead and see what is there. I shall be back in a minute or two."*

With that, he moved to the next room, swiftly and silently.
[sblock=OOC]He loads his crossbow and drinks an antiplague, before moving into the next room.
He'll take a 10 on his stealth, giving him a 17 on his check[/sblock]
[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Wahyu*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: -1 CMD: 11
Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +3, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+2, 1d6+0, 19-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: -
Spells Remaining (1st): 3/4

Used Items:
- Antiplague
Abilities Used:
-[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 12, 2014)

Alec finishes his sweep of the round chamber with the stairs in it, concluding that nothing bigger than a mouse is getting into the small imperfections in the stonework.

Meanwhile, Cruendithas and Hawk keep as watchful eye as Wahyu slips west, past the small alcoves, into yet another round room. Torchlight lapping at his back, the light almost slips off of him as if he was a creature of shadow, itself. 

Wahyu finds himself in a rotunda, about 30' across, with a high ceiling, even more frescos depicting some sort of religious or historical story, and two exits. One exit is a down staircase to the west, and the other seems to open into another room to the south. Further, there is a low (3' tall) stone wall in the center of the room, forming a nearly complete circle about 10' in diameter with the opening facing the first room (east). It is adorned with more frescos. Whether or not the frescos are similarly interesting to the first room immediately gets pushed back in his mind as he hears some sort of motion from the south.


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jan 12, 2014)

Such works were truly squandered, locked away here beneath the earth with only rats to admire them. What they meant were of no concern to him, yet he didn't need an archaeologist to appreciate the work that had gone into each one. On the subject of rats, however, the oracle believed he could say that he knew exactly where he could find them, after hearing the commotion beyond the southern doorway. Still, he couldn't be sure that was the case until he saw them with his own eyes, so he crept there in silence to find out.
[sblock]Wahyu moves to the southern exit of the room, again taking a 10 on his Stealth.
Perception: 1D20+3 = [17]+3 = 20
[/sblock]
[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Wahyu*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: -1 CMD: 11
Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +3, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+2, 1d6+0, 19-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: -
Spells Remaining (1st): 3/4

Used Items:
- Antiplague
Abilities Used:
-[/sblock]


----------



## BokaliMali (Jan 13, 2014)

Taking his cue from Wahyu, Alec downed his vial of antiplague as well and, assuming the wayang knew something he didn't from his stealthy movements, whispered to Hawk "hey, I think he found something. C'mon." Completely forgetting the afore-agreed-upon marching order he followed Wahyu into the next room with exhagerated mimickery of the wayang's stealth. (not on purpose. Alec's just really bad at being sneaky.)

[sblock=ooc]I'm starting to realize I'm the king of run-on sentences.
I just started working two jobs (and interviewing for a third tomorrow) so my schedule is pretty ridiculous and exhausting right now. (not complaining! thank God I'll be able to make rent!) I'm going to try my best to post as often as I can but in case I end up slowing down combat or whatever, you can just assume Alec's going to pop his dex mutagen then get in range and start throwing stuff at things. (I totally forgot he has quickdraw in that first battle. Derp.)[/sblock]

[sblock=Alec Mini Stats]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Alec_Morganhttp://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Alec_Morgan]*Alec Morgan*
AC: 14 (11 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB: +4 CMD: 15

Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +5 Acrobatics, Climb: +4Swim: +5
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Torch, dex mutagen
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Spells remaining: Bomber's eye, dex mutagen
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 13, 2014)

[sblock=Who's doing what]
Just waiting for Hawk and Cruendithas to update (even if it's just holding position) before resolving actions from Alec and Wahyu.
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Jan 13, 2014)

Cruendithas watches Alec attempt to sneak into the space beyond. He looks to Hawk holding his torch out in the direction Alec just went. "Should we join the party then? Wouldn't want Wahyu to get caught alone. I could give them some light but I'm not sure if that is best."

[sblock]Cruendithas will follow Hawk if she moves to follow Alec otherwise he will wait for the 2 to return and report their findings. Whether they move or not Cruendithas will not drink his antiplague yet.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  16 (with shield/ Flat:15, Touch: 12)
HP:  10 current: 10
CMB: -1 / CMD: 10 Fort: +1 / Ref: +3 / Will: +3
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler and  torch in off hand

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand

1st Lvl Spells: 3/3 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease

 [/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 13, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk nods to Cruendithas. "Let's see if there is anything there." She then starts heading in the direction that Wahyu and then Alec went followed by Cruendithas.

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 19 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 13/13
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: -1 CON
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 3/6[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 14, 2014)

..... Squeeeeeeeeee .....

Wahyu sees it first: a big, scruffy, mangy rat. About the size of a small dog, it weighs maybe 25 pounds, and has a long scaly tail. It sits up on a sort of dining couch, fully 5' x 10' in size, capable of holding three adults. Sniffing the air, it's little claw still holding a piece of stolen bread from a large serving platter set before it, it does not initially seem to see the small Wayang.

There are two more couches like the first, each with a serving platter and remnants of food scattered about. Four pillars run from ceiling to floor of this rather large (30' x 35') room.

However, before Wahyu can act, the rest of the group comes to his aid and the rat immediately sees them. Dropping the food and lowering itself for quadrupedal motion, it squeals loudly, obviously upset by the dinner interruption. For those with darkvision or low light vision, they can see the rodent for what it is. To the rest, it is a menacing shadow lurking at the edge of torchlight...

[sblock=Initiative and Perception]
The rest of the group, pretty much moving full since they aren't sneaking, catch up with Wahyu.
Roll initiative and perception, everyone. Wahyu may also make a stealth roll (may not take 10) to gain a surprise round.
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 14, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

[sblock=Rolls]Perception check: 1D20+6 = [6]+6 = 12
Initiative roll: 1D20+4 = [15]+4 = 19[/sblock]
[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 19 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 13/13
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: -1 CON
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 3/6[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jan 14, 2014)

[sblock=Rolls]Stealth: 1D20+7 = [15]+7 = 22
Initiative: 1D20+6 = [16]+6 = 22
Perception: 1D20+3 = [19]+3 = 22
[/sblock]
[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Wahyu*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: -1 CMD: 11
Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +3, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+2, 1d6+0, 19-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: -
Spells Remaining (1st): 3/4

Used Items:
- Antiplague
Abilities Used:
-[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 14, 2014)

..... ? ? ? ? ! ! ! ! ! !.....

Not even flinching as his comrades move in to assist him, Wahyu sticks to the shadows, Crossbow loaded and at the ready. Focused on the onrushing adventurers, the rat doesn't even see it coming.



[sblock=combat Round 1]
Wahyu acts alone in the surprise round, round 1. He doesn't see anything, in terms of threats, besides the lone rat. The rat is surprised and only gets his Flatfooted AC. Everyone that hasn't yet rolled can still roll their perception and initiative checks while Wahyu takes his surprise attack.

Rat (Grey circle with R in it): AC=14, FF=11, Damage Taken=0

Notes: The solid black circles are pillars. The open circules in the center are platters on stands, and constitute difficult terrain to get around. The sofa icons are couches, and pretty much block normal running movement, but you can climb onto them (as the rat has done) or use acrobatics to jump up gracefully.
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jan 14, 2014)

This was not as he had planned. As the the rat bristled and readied to charge, he hurriedly swung his crossbow up, and closed his hand around the lever. The catch released and the quarrel sprung forth, but alas, it merely grazed the beast. 
[sblock=OOC]Ranged Attack: 1D20+2 = [12]+2 = 14
Damage: 1D6 = [1] = 1[/sblock]
[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Wahyu*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: -1 CMD: 11
Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +3, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+2, 1d6+0, 19-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: -
Spells Remaining (1st): 3/4

Used Items:
- Antiplague
Abilities Used:
-[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 14, 2014)

[sblock=Round 2]
We'll start round 2 soon as we have initiative and perception rolls from Alec and Cruendithas.
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Jan 14, 2014)

Cruendithas follows Hawk into the opening of a room. He cannot see very well from his position.



[sblock]
initiative 1D20+1 = [3]+1 = 4
perception 1D20+7 = [1]+7 = 8
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  16 (with shield/ Flat:15, Touch: 12)
HP:  10 current: 10
CMB: -1 / CMD: 10 Fort: +1 / Ref: +3 / Will: +3
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler and  torch in off hand

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand

1st Lvl Spells: 3/3 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease

 [/sblock]


----------



## BokaliMali (Jan 14, 2014)

[sblock=rolls]Initiative: 1D20+3 = [8]+3 = 11http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=47911

perception: 1D20+5 = [14]+5 = 19http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=47912
[/sblock]

[sblock=Alec Mini Stats]
[/FONT[URL="http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Alec_Morgan"][url]http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Alec_Morgan[/URL]]*Alec Morgan*[/URL]
AC: 14 (11 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB: +4 CMD: 15

Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +5 Acrobatics, Climb: +4Swim: +5
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Spells remaining: Bomber's eye, dex mutagen
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 15, 2014)

*Combat Round 2: The Triclinium*



...Imma rat, jus a rat...

The bolt grazes the oversize rodent's shoulder, causing it to squeal in pain but not collapse. Red eyes focus on your group...

(same map)

[sblock=Round 2]
Party has initiative, so the rat is still flatfooted. Take actions in any order you like. Remember to account for special movement squares, such as those with the platters or couches. (See previous post.) Also watch where others move if you're not first to act, so you don't move on top of them.

Rat: AC=14, FF=11, DamageTaken=1
[/sblock]


----------



## BokaliMali (Jan 15, 2014)

That... is a very large rodent. Alec, never one to waste an opportunity to roast an enemy without roasting an ally, dropped his torch, sprang ahead of his comrades and lobbed a bomb at the rat, scorching the vermin's nasty, nasty hide.


[sblock]Move to D4, throw a bomb
Rolls:attack: 1D20+2 = [13]+2 = 15http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=47915

damage: 1D6 = [5] = 5http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=47916
[/sblock]

[sblock=Alec Mini Stats]
[/FONT[URL="http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Alec_Morgan"][url]http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Alec_Morgan[/URL]]*Alec Morgan*[/URL]
AC: 14 (11 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB: +4 CMD: 15

Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +5 Acrobatics, Climb: +4Swim: +5
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: dex mutagen
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Spells remaining: Bomber's eye, dex mutagen
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: Antiplague, 1/3 bombs
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 15, 2014)

*In the Triclinium*

A loud explosion goes off, sending rat, platter, and remnants of fruit, cheese and bread flying in all directions. It echoes two or three times, quieter each time, until it cannot be heard any further. Anyone unsure of whether other rats may have heard soon hear confirming evidence of rodent activity, from squealing to distant scuffling noises, coming from the stairway exiting the Rotunda to the west.

Meanwhile, the rat lays unconscious against the back wall. With significant explosive damage to the chest, bleeding from the mouth and labored breathing, it's easy to conclude he is not long for the world.

This gives you a moment to see the room itself, the largest open area of any you have seen in this underground structure. Frescos depicting the sort of dinner arrangements a wealthy member of Venza might expect adorn the walls, with diners laying on the couches, 3 to a couch, eating from platters and buffets. Two figures are presented most prominently, one elder male and one elder female. You're not sure if this dining style is practiced any more, but it is surely restricted only to the very wealthy.

The only exit to the Triclinium is the Rotunda, to the north.


----------



## BigB (Jan 15, 2014)

"Who do you suppose set out those platters? These rats are rather large but I would not expect them to bring dishes with them to eat their food from. Anyway just curious."
Thinking out loud as turns to look behind them as he hears the sounds of more rats within the mausoleum. A shiver runs down his spine as he imagines swarms of rats. And then he remembers those at the DWI complaining of the trouble they had with swarms of bats and a new nervousness comes over him. "Well where to now? 1 down and 99 rats on the wall or something like that."

[sblock]Cruendithas will watch behind the group and if the others move he will maintain his position behind Hawk.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  10 current: 10
CMB: -1 / CMD: 10 Fort: +1 / Ref: +3 / Will: +3
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: buckler and torch in off hand with main hand ready to cast a spell.

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand

1st Lvl Spells: 3/3 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease

 [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 16, 2014)

[sblock=Cruendithas Religion check]
Since Cruendithas is specifically thinking about this, he can KN: Religion, DC 10, for potentially useful information.
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jan 16, 2014)

Wahyu lowered his crossbow and shook his head, *"This was not what I meant to happen. I intended to return with information so that we could devise a plan before taking action; After all, they say that with proper knowledge, 10 men can do easily what 100 might not. It worked out well this time, though I'm afraid now that our presence is known, we can't use that tactic again."*


----------



## BigB (Jan 16, 2014)

Hearing Wahyu's statement of his intentions to scout and report back to the group Cruendithas feels a bit guilty in his involvement. "Yes. I suppose we should have waited, its just that after the snake incident... Well anyway I am sorry."



[sblock=kn religion check]Kn religion check 1D20+4 = [14]+4 = 18[/sblock]


[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  16 (with shield/ Flat:15, Touch: 12)
HP:  10 current: 10
CMB: -1 / CMD: 10 Fort: +1 / Ref: +3 / Will: +3
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler and  torch in off hand

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand

1st Lvl Spells: 3/3 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease

 [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 16, 2014)

[sblock=Cruendithas]
Having a dining hall in a crypt is indicative of the practice of leaving food for your ancestors. If this is true, the most likely source of the food is the Moretti family. From what you've seen of the fresco images so far, you would estimate this practice to be a variant of common Venzan religious observance, possibly due to the age of the place. It's not certain.
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

"We need to get moving."

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 19 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 13/13
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: -1 CON
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 3/6[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Jan 17, 2014)

"Yes we should move on we have more to roast by the sounds. You know I think the food was left for the Moretti ancestors. This is a pretty old place and this could be a variation of a common Venzan religious observance from the period of construction. Well I wonder if the know they are feeding the rats? Yes its possible, anyway we have work to do."

Cruendithas will move back far enough to allow the others room to move on and he will fall into place behind Hawk again.

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  16 (with shield/ Flat:15, Touch: 12)
HP:  10 current: 10
CMB: -1 / CMD: 10 Fort: +1 / Ref: +3 / Will: +3
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler and  torch in off hand

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand

1st Lvl Spells: 3/3 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease

 [/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jan 18, 2014)

*"That would explain why they keep coming into the crypt. But now  we should indeed keep moving, lest they come upon us and traps us with  no way out."* He nocked another bolt to the bow and left the Triclinium with the others.
[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Wahyu*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: -1 CMD: 11
Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +3, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+2, 1d6+0, 19-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: -
Spells Remaining (1st): 3/4

Used Items:
- Antiplague
Abilities Used:
-[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 19, 2014)

Torchlight laps at the darkness as the group steps out of the Triclinium and into the Rotunda again. Frescos continue in this chamber, this time seemingly recording a battle between some demons and what appears to be Venzan citizens.

For you, however, your own battle most likely is down the stairs to the west--it's the only way you haven't been. Sounds of ratty commotion, although continuing, fade as the moments pass. Certainly, it's not as boisterous as the initial uproar following the explosion.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 20, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk heads through the Rotunda toward the stairs followed by the others. Once she arrives at the stairs she turns to her companions. "How long will those torches last? Did you grab spare ones for when those go out?"

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 19 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 13/13
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: -1 CON
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 3/6[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 20, 2014)

*Looking Down the Stairs*

Hawk peers curiously down the stairwell. Stairs lead downward as far as the eye can see, which isn't as far as one would like, given the limited range of torchlight and the fact that neither torchbearer has yet caught up with the quick moving (and somewhat brash) halfling warrior. It is possible that the stairs split some 20 to 25-ish feet from her position at the top, but it's hard to tell. And for a moment, Hawk thinks she hears spashing water.

About where the stairs split, the ground moves. Somewhere behind Hawk, Alec's torch flickers and threatens to go out, but then returns to its previous light intensity.


----------



## BigB (Jan 20, 2014)

Cruendithas moves behind Hawk to take up his position. "I can cast a light spell that will move ahead of us but it will only last a short while and I can only cast it once per day. I was trying to save it for a time of real need but perhaps it is good to know what is ahead as we move down the stairs. What do you all think?"


----------



## Aura (Jan 21, 2014)

*Shedding Some Light*

As Cruendithas steps up behind Hawk, torchlight fills the ten foot wide stairwell down. Although the light is considerably dimmer at a distance, Cruendithas can see a few rats briefly illuminated before they skitter away into the darkness. The stairs do, in fact, split after going about 20 feet, and seem to continue on along the north and south walls of a chamber of some sort. It's hard to tell from here.

[sblock=Cruendithas Only]
Thanks to sharp, night-trained gnomish eyes, Cruendithas can tell these rats were most likely smaller than the one seen before.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Hawk Only]
Shadows jump and move to the movement of the torch, and those rats could have been any size... but probably not bigger than the one you saw in the Triclinium.
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Jan 21, 2014)

Cruendithas looks down the stairs "There are rats down here although the ones I could see seem a bit smaller than the one we encountered a moment ago. They seem to dislike the light as they skitter away from the torchlight."

[sblock]Cruendithas will keep his place behind Hawk if she moves forward down the stairs.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  10 current: 10
CMB: -1 / CMD: 10 Fort: +1 / Ref: +3 / Will: +3
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: buckler and torch in off hand with main hand ready to cast a spell.

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand

1st Lvl Spells: 3/3 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease

 [/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jan 22, 2014)

Wahyu started grinning again, *"Then they should present no true problem then, unless they use their numbers to swarm us. Although, if the good doctor has any more of those fire bombs, then we should make short work of it and be back before supper. As for light, these are the stairs up as well, though it makes no matter to me."*


----------



## BokaliMali (Jan 22, 2014)

Alec finished congratulating himself on the explosivness of his bomb, realized he was being left behind and jogs forward to catch up with the others.you guys see that? "Did you guys see that? It actually blew up! I've never been able to-" Alec caught himself and shifted gears "uh, witness the uh, effects of... incendiaries on creatures of the uh, giant... rat... genus. Before." Alec shuts his mouth and glares ahead of the group. 

[sblock=Alec Mini Stats]
[/FONT[URL="http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Alec_Morgan"][url]http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Alec_Morgan[/URL]]*Alec Morgan*[/URL]
AC: 14 (11 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB: +4 CMD: 15

Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +5 Acrobatics, Climb: +4Swim: +5
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Spells remaining: Bomber's eye, dex mutagen
Temporary items in possession: torch
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: bomb ⅓, antiplague
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 22, 2014)

The last of the rat slayers gather at the top of the stairs and peer down into the gloom. Any visual evidence of actual rodents has since disappeared as they shy away from the torchlight, although soft sounds of motion can be heard. This time, everyone hears it: soft sounds of splashing water.

The stairs down are fully 10' wide at the top and run further westward. It is at this point that the rather elaborate historical/religious fresco artwork comes to an end. After about 20' of descent, they open into a room where they split into two separate 5' staircases, which turn towards the north and south walls, and then run along those walls until they finally reach the floor. You step into the small (15' wide, and 10' deep) landing area unopposed, and are confronted with choices.

There are open exits to the north and south, which after three steps, may finally bring you to the crypt area itself--in the gloom you think you can see multiple layers of alcoves in the walls opposite these exits. And to the west is a pair of double doors, which are fully open. Inside are two small chambers, and possibly some alcoves attached to the second chamber in. Judging from the table and tools, this is some sort of work area.

However, the most obvious thing here is the smell: it is musty, whereas it should be quite dry.

[sblock=Overall Layout]
With the exception of the Triclinium (the room where the rat was, located to the south of the Rotunda), up until now you have had a series of small rooms heading west (and downward) from the entrance.
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 22, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk weighs her options for a brief moment and then decides to head to the west through the open double doors.

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 19 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 13/13
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: -1 CON
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 3/6[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Jan 22, 2014)

Cruendithas as usual will follow closely to Hawk. Biting his tongue to try to be quiet he grips his torch and is ready to cast a spell.

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  16 (with shield/ Flat:15, Touch: 12)
HP:  10 current: 10
CMB: -1 / CMD: 10 Fort: +1 / Ref: +3 / Will: +3
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler and  torch in off hand

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand

1st Lvl Spells: 3/3 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease

 [/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jan 23, 2014)

He followed them down into the depths, keeping close behind the others. The rank smell wafted into his large nostrils, but he chose to ignore it for the time being as they reached the crossroads. He was of a mind to offer a suggestion, and had begun to open his mouth to speak, though by then the others had already made up their minds. He opted instead to say, *"I pray that you've made the right choice,"* before readying his crossbow and heading in with them.
[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Wahyu*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: -1 CMD: 11
Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +3, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+2, 1d6+0, 19-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: -
Spells Remaining (1st): 3/4

Used Items:
- Antiplague
Abilities Used:
-[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 23, 2014)

Stepping through the double doors to the west, you find a scene that is somewhat unsettling for those unfamiliar with how the dead are treated. The first room, a mere 15' wide and 5' deep, seems to be a storage for the various tools necessary for preparation of the deceased. There is also a bucket in one corner which still contains some sort of liquid.

The first room exits on the opposite side, directly into a 10' by 10' room with a worktable in the center and three alcoves (one each on the south, west, and north walls) for temporary storage of bodies being prepared. As unsightly as the two rooms , it is the strange mix of chemical odor and death which proves the most... memorable.

In the midst of the disturbing sights and odors there are perhaps a half dozen rats lurking in the corners, behind objects like the bucket or table, or in the alcoves. They seem to be of normal size.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 23, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Upon spotting the normal sized rats Hawk turns to her companions. "The man did say all the rats. But we should probably focus on the big ones first. Once we have cleared out all the big ones the smaller ones will be easier." She turns and heads back to the landing. She then looks both ways before deciding on the open exit to the north. She looks back to wait for the others to catch up. Once everyone has caught up she heads down the stairs.

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 19 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 13/13
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: -1 CON
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 3/6[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 24, 2014)

Hawk steps out of the area for handling the deceased and turns left, to the north. Torchlight provided by her companions barely pierce the darkness, but grows somewhat brighter as they turn to follow her. A short passageway with a few steps down ends in a T intersection with a larger passageway, ten feet wide and running east-west. Without frescos adorning the walls, it is apparent that the complex is hewn from natural limestone. On the opposite wall, dozens of burial niches, perpendicular to the wall, come into view. Many contain remains of Moretti family members. You have found the catacombs.

A bit of alarm courses through the little warrior's body. Although there is a lot of background noise with the complex stirred up they way it is, her tapered ears pick up distinctly more commotion to the left (west, away from entrance) than from the right (east, towards the entrance). Something lies not too far away...

[sblock=Hawk]
Go ahead with a perception roll.
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

The small woman listens intently.

[sblock=Roll]Perception check: 1D20+6 = [15]+6 = 21[/sblock]
[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 19 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 13/13
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: -1 CON
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 3/6[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Jan 24, 2014)

Cruendithas follows Hawk as the group marches around in search of rats. "I should have thought of this before." Cruendithas whispers. Then bearly audibly he mumbles an indecipherable phrase and then the torch moves on its own out in front of Hawk to better light the way.

[sblock]Cruendithas casts mage hand and has the torch hover about 10 feet in front of Hawk.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  16 (with shield/ Flat:15, Touch: 12)
HP:  10 current: 10
CMB: -1 / CMD: 10 Fort: +1 / Ref: +3 / Will: +3
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler and  torch in off hand

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand

1st Lvl Spells: 3/3 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease

 [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 25, 2014)

From her position at the bottom of the short flight of stairs, sharp halfling eyes pick out a large-ish shadow moving to the left (west) just at the edge of what little light is available from the torch (mostly due to the corner killing direct illumination.) However, Cruendithas casts a clever spell, and the torch rushes forward into the hallway, casting direct (although dim) light on the rat as it scurries around the corner some 30' distant. It was big, like the one in the Triclinium, and just as ugly.

[sblock=Mage Hand]
That works as you have stated, so it's no problem. Remember max range is 25' at your level and it's a standard action to continue concentration.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Potential Combat]
The rat hasn't initiated combat, but any member of the ratslaying group is allowed to; simply throw down an initiative roll. (If one player rolls, everyone should follow suit.) If no initiative is rolled, then continue with non-combat movement and actions.)
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jan 25, 2014)

Still following behind the others, Wahyu found himself short on words. The air was tense, and sent shivers down his spine. There were monsters in the dark, scurrying at the edge of the light which, for now, was their only shield. But it was not the shield of his god, and it did not give him safety. The light moved ahead, revealing another of the beasts, and almost reflexively, Wahyu raised his crossbow, but he hesitated. The dim light was not helping his sight in this tomb, and he couldn't really make out much of anything in it. He lowered his weapon and stepped out of the light, leaning against the wall and again melting into shadow.
[sblock]Wahyu leaves the illuminated area and takes a 10 on Stealth, again giving him a 17.
He'll roll for Perception: 1D20+3 = [7]+3 = 10
[/sblock]
[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Wahyu*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: -1 CMD: 11
Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +3, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+2, 1d6+0, 19-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: -
Spells Remaining (1st): 3/4

Used Items:
- Antiplague
Abilities Used:
-[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Jan 27, 2014)

"I think we should allow him to do check out the situation and wait for him to let us know what is ahead hiding in the dark." He scans the area around them to see any sign of rats.

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  16 (with shield/ Flat:15, Touch: 12)
HP:  10 current: 10
CMB: -1 / CMD: 10 Fort: +1 / Ref: +3 / Will: +3
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler and  torch in off hand

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand

1st Lvl Spells: 3/3 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease

 [/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk shrugs. "OK."

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 19 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 13/13
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: -1 CON
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 3/6[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 28, 2014)

[sblock=Map Legend]
Scale is 5' squares. Large grey blocks are simply unexplored area. The Black Circle with S is a statue of a man dressed in classic Venzan dress. May possibly be the same man featured in artwork in frescos in the Triclinium. The Yellow circle with the Red T in it is the floating torch. Other circles are the same: Green A= Alec, Blue C=Creundithas, Red H=Hawk and Purple W=Wahyu (yet to be placed, per clarification.) Ooops, forgot a north marker… it is up, as typical in mapping.
[/sblock]


[sblock=Wahyu]
I realized one minor issue with your action: Although it was strongly implied you moved toward the corner the rat scurried around, it was not explicitly stated, so I thought I'd seek clarification. I'll be posting a map as soon as I have a few modifications (it will be an addition to this post) made for you to work with so you can be specific. (I'm assuming you start behind Cruendithas and in front of Alec, although the others are waiting on you, so there is no problem with getting a couple moves in to get to where you need to go.)

It's also worth noting that Darkvision specifies it isn't interfered with by light, so everything in line of sight to you is drawn out.
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jan 28, 2014)

[sblock]I actually meant to say he stepped back out of the light, and thus further away from the rat. Oops.

I guess because it's not specified, he could move further toward the rat and scout it out, but I think it might be better if we all went as a group, mainly because Wahyu is a little fragile and the rat already knows the group is coming anyway, so him moving forward to look would probably just end with him being bit.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 28, 2014)

Wahyu slips around the corner and down the hall away from the rat, to the east, far enough that the light has somewhat dimmed. Ahead, to the west, commotion seems to be building up, but none step into the dim light of the torch as it barely illuminates the corner which the varmint ran around.

A few feet from where Hawk is standing, burial niches line the wall. You can see them… normally sized rodents… scurrying in the niches over the bodies of the deceased.

Updated map with correct position of Wahyu included:


[sblock=ooc]
No problem, Commander… that is why I asked. I'm glad I didn't assume.

PS: New map is original size instead of reduced. I think this means if you copy it to your desktop it will be much easier to read. Tell me if this is better, or if the small size was OK.
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 29, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk turns to Cruendithas. "How long do we wait for him?"

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 19 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 13/13
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: -1 CON
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 3/6[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 29, 2014)

[sblock=A Misunderstanding]
I'm not sure everyone understands what happened, so let me clarify. Wahyu's move to was get out of the bright zone of the torchlight, but AWAY from where Hawk saw the rat disappear around the corner. Wahyu is at O3, and the corner where the rat ran around is E4.

This said, I think you're accidentally waiting on each other. Tailspinner, if you wish to react differently now that Wahyu has moved past Hawk and stepped a little away from the rat, that would make sense.
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 29, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk shrugs and decides to not wait for a response. The halfling moves further down the hallway and looks down the hall to the left.

[sblock=OOC]Moving to F-3 and looking down the hallway toward E-4.[/sblock]

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 19 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 13/13
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: -1 CON
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 3/6[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 29, 2014)

Several pairs Red Ratty Eyes glower at Hawk from the relative safety of the darkness as the passageway turns south. Squeaking and chittering noises get louder, then the rodents lunge forward!

[sblock=Initiative]
Yup, roll initiative. Outside of first round flat-footing the enemy from initiative rolls, there is no surprise round this time. Both sides were well aware of the other's presence.
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 29, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

[sblock=Rolls]Initiative roll: 1D20+4 = [12]+4 = 16[/sblock]
[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 19 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 13/13
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: -1 CON
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 3/6[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Jan 29, 2014)

Cruendithas shrugs and follows Hawk as she moves forward keeping the torch floating in front of her.

"Guess it has been long enough. Lets get em."

[sblock]initiative 1D20+1 = [17]+1 = 18

Is there a wall sconce or something to hold the torch so that Cruendithas can cast something other than mage hand?
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  16 (with shield/ Flat:15, Touch: 12)
HP:  10 current: 10
CMB: -1 / CMD: 10 Fort: +1 / Ref: +3 / Will: +3
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler and  torch in off hand

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand

1st Lvl Spells: 3/3 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease

 [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 30, 2014)

[sblock=Mage Hand]
While we're waiting on last initiative rolls:

Cruendithas is unable to keep the torch out in front of the fast-moving Hawk--it can only be moved 15' per round with this spell and she's much faster. I'll go ahead and give it a move on the map as part of the initial positioning, if you want. Or you can move to where the torch is and grab it. (Your choice.) 

As for sconces, there are several on the south wall, particularly one each side of the statue. It's also worth mentioning the floor is stone so it won't be hurt if the torch lands on it.
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Jan 30, 2014)

Cruendithas follows Hawk releasing concentration on his mage hand spell and simply grabs the torch once again with his buckler hand as he passes by it.

[sblock]move to k3 and pick up torch. Thanks for clarifying   [/sblock]


[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  10 current: 10
CMB: -1 / CMD: 10 Fort: +1 / Ref: +3 / Will: +3
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: buckler and torch in off hand with main hand ready to cast a spell.

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand

1st Lvl Spells: 3/3 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease

 [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 30, 2014)

[sblock=Wahyu and Alec]
Still waiting on initiative rolls from Wahyu and Alec, as much for initiative as for making sure everyone is ready. Also, Alec and Wahyu can have one round of some sort of move/preparation, concurrent with Hawk's move that triggered the combat.
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jan 30, 2014)

[sblock=Initiative]Initiative: 1D20+6 = [13]+6 = 19
[/sblock]
[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Wahyu*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: -1 CMD: 11
Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +3, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+2, 1d6+0, 19-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: -
Spells Remaining (1st): 3/4

Used Items:
- Antiplague
Abilities Used:
-[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 31, 2014)

*Catacombs Battle Round 1*


...Rats, Now Giant Size!...

The first of the rats vaults from the shadows at Hawk, almost dagger-like teeth bared. Much larger than the one you saw before, this monster exceeds 100 pounds. It lunges at her, but fails to connect. She can barely make out multiple rats in the gloom, probably about to spring as well, but not as quick as the first.

A normal sized rat squeals at Cruendithas from the safety of a burial niche, but doesn't risk coming into the open.

Meanwhile, Alec yells back something about rats up the stairs. You hear his heavy footsteps, presumably running upwards towards them.

[sblock=Round 1]
Party got initiative. Only rat to have beaten every PC's initiative was Rat1, so it has moved. Every regular round will be party, then rats.

Party is up. Only 1 target is in sufficient light to attack without penalty so far. You may process your turns in any order; they will be resolved in order received.

Rat1  AC=15  HP=7/7
----------------------------
Hawk AC=19  HP=13/13  Condition:-1CON
Cruendithas  AC=16  HP=10/10
Wahyu  AC=16  HP=9/9
Alec  AC=14  HP=10/10

Rats are grey numbers in grey circles, size indicating medium (if fills nearly the whole square) or small (if fills considerably less). Players are their usual colors: Hawk=red, Cruendithas=Blue, Wahyu=Purple, Alec=Green.

I have not gotten an initiative from Alec, so he is being occupied just enough out of combat that he can return simply by the player processing a turn.

Updated Map:

[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 31, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Reacting quickly, Hawk makes a downward motion with her sword slicing the large rat in two.

[sblock=Rolls]Attack roll: 1D20+4 = [13]+4 = 17
Damage roll: 1D10+3 = [9]+3 = 12[/sblock]
[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 19 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 13/13
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: -1 CON
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 3/6[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Jan 31, 2014)

Cruendithas moves forward closer to Hawk to shed more light on the hallway.

[sblock]Move to G3
If his moving forward illuminates another rat in his range he will cast acid splash[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  16 (with shield/ Flat:15, Touch: 12)
HP:  10 current: 10
CMB: -1 / CMD: 10 Fort: +1 / Ref: +3 / Will: +3
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler and  torch in off hand

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand

1st Lvl Spells: 3/3 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease

 [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Feb 1, 2014)

As Cruendithas moves up, his torch illuminates a couple more rats, one larger than the other. Looks like he can get his spell around the corner for a clear shot on the big one.

[sblock=Acid Splash]
Another hulking behemoth of a rat (100 lbs class) is fully illuminated in D6. A pretty big rat (20-25 lbs class) is next to him in E6. So feel free to try to burn him with acid. (Touch AC 12.)

Oh, I noticed Cruendithas' ministats says he has 3 1st level spells per day and his character sheet says only 2 per day. I think 2 per day is correct.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Wahyu and Alec]
Both may move before rats get to go.
[/sblock]


----------



## BokaliMali (Feb 1, 2014)

_Oh whoops! No rats here!! _Alec rushes after his team mates. Once drawn a little closer to the others he gulps down his mutagen and draws his spear

[sblock] Move to M5, drink mutagen, draw spear[/sblock]

[sblock=Alec Mini Stats]
[/FONT[URL="http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Alec_Morgan"][url]http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Alec_Morgan[/URL]]*Alec Morgan*[/URL]
AC: 14 (11 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB: +4 CMD: 15

Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +5 Acrobatics, Climb: +4Swim: +5
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: Dex mutagen (+4 dex, -2 wis)
Spells remaining: Bomber's eye
Temporary items in possession: torch
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: bomb ⅓, antiplague
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Feb 1, 2014)

As Cruendithas moves closer and the light of the torch illuminates a very large rat he rushes his casting excitedly and the shot is way off mark. "Talk about infestations that thing is massive" he nervously comments.

[sblock]
ranged touch attack 1D20+1 = [1]+1 = 2
also fixed his ministats block for 1st level spells /day
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  10 current: 10
CMB: -1 / CMD: 10 Fort: +1 / Ref: +3 / Will: +3
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: buckler and torch in off hand with main hand ready to cast a spell.

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand

1st Lvl Spells: 2/2 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease

 [/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Feb 1, 2014)

Wahyu watched them move away. He noticed a nook on the end of the hallway where he was, and he had half a mind to explore it, before his large hears picked up the sound of conflict. Hurrying, he picked up his crossbow to aim again, before watching the halfling Hawk dispatch it with ease. He ran the rest of the way as well.
[sblock=OOC]Double move to H4[/sblock]
[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Wahyu*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: -1 CMD: 11
Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +3, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+2, 1d6+0, 19-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: -
Spells Remaining (1st): 3/4

Used Items:
- Antiplague
Abilities Used:
-[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Feb 2, 2014)

*Catacombs Battle Round 1*

Undeterred by Hawk's triumphant sword slice, the rats come running. The charge begins from behind, with one jumping over his teammates in the rush to swarm the exterminators. Quickly three more follow suit. The big one strides up to Hawk without any issue, but the three smaller ones try to run by to surround their prey. Quick sword strikes end two of them in their quest for better positioning--clearly they didn't ever see it coming.

As if lusting for revenge over fallen brethren, the big one viciously bites the quick halfling, causing some harm, sharp, nasty teeth slicing into the Halfling's shoulder.

[sblock=Round 1 Monster Attacks]
The rats try to swarm past Hawk to get positional advantages. Hawk's AoO's (she has combat reflexes) leave two of them bleeding on the floor and one left to attack. Rats 2 (one of the large, 100 pounders) and 4 (one of the 25 pounders) focus their attacks on Hawk, scoring one hit for 3 damage.

Rat1  On floor bleeding out
Rat2  AC=15  HP=7/7
Rat3  On floor bleeding out
Rat4  AC=14  HP=5/5
Rat5  On floor bleeding out
----------------------------
Hawk AC=19 HP=10/13 Condition:-1CON
Cruendithas AC=16 HP=10/10
Wahyu AC=16 HP=9/9
Alec AC=14 HP=10/10

Party is up, process in any order, as usual. Only new things added to the map are (a) the red text 'Rat Pile' where all three of Hawk's victim's lie and a pair of double doors illuminated by Cruendithas. They are closed.

Updated map:

[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 2, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk swings her greatsword at rat2 and connects, making a large gash in the creature's head.

[sblock=Rolls]Attack roll on Rat2: 1D20+4 = [15]+4 = 19
Damage roll: 1D10+3 = [4]+3 = 7
Fortitude save: 1D20+4 = [20]+4 = 24[/sblock]
[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 19 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 13/13
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: -1 CON
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 3/6[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Feb 3, 2014)

Cruendithas screeches a bit as the rats flow toward them like a tidal wave of disgusting teeth. He mumbles some more and sends another blob of acid way off mark. EEk some help here!

[sblock]
ranged touch attack at rat 4 1D20+1 = [4]+1 = 5
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  10 current: 10
CMB: -1 / CMD: 10 Fort: +1 / Ref: +3 / Will: +3
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: buckler and torch in off hand with main hand ready to cast a spell.

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand

1st Lvl Spells: 2/2 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease

 [/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Feb 4, 2014)

He had arrived just in time, it seemed. From his cloak he drew his blade, which was curved like a wave. Were this the right course of action to take, he would leave it in the hand's of his Lady to decide. He thrust his blade forward, and though he felt it dig into the beast, it was more of a sting than a bite. 

[sblock=OOC]Wahyu 5-foot steps to G4
Attack (Dagger): 1D20+0 = [19]+0 = 19
Critical Confirmation: 1D20+0 = [8]+0 = 8 Nope.
Damage: 1D3 = [1] = 1[/sblock]
[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Wahyu*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: -1 CMD: 11
Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +3, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Dagger (+0, 1d3+0, 19-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: -
Spells Remaining (1st): 3/4

Used Items:
- Antiplague
Abilities Used:
-[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Feb 5, 2014)

[sblock=Alec up]
Alec's only one left to move, then it's the rats' turn.

Too bad Wahyu's almost crit worked out to so little damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Feb 7, 2014)

*Catacombs Battle Round 2*


… Numbers Dwindling ...

Alec comes striding up behind the rest of the group, unable to attack but in position for any openings that might present themselves. Something's different about him...

Undeterred by the bloodbath moments ago, the remaining rats soldier on, as if pushed by some unseen force. Rat2 bites ineffectively at Hawk, then collapses from exertion. Rat4 hisses in pain from Wahyu's dagger strike and fights back, to little avail.

[sblock=Round 2 Monster Attacks]Rat1 On floor bleeding out
I'll move Alec to keep things going, particularly since there's no openings at the moment. He double moves to H4.

Both rat attacks miss. Rat2 then collapses for taking an action while at 0 hp. Another bad round for rats.

Rat1 On floor bleeding out
Rat2 On floor bleeding out
Rat3 On floor bleeding out
Rat4 AC=14 HP=4/5
Rat5 On floor bleeding out
----------------------------
Hawk AC=19 HP=10/13 Condition:-1CON
Cruendithas AC=16 HP=10/10
Wahyu AC=16 HP=9/9
Alec AC=14 HP=10/10

Party is up, process turns in any order.

updated map:

[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 8, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk steps to behind the rat and swings her sword. But she misjudges the rat's size and swings high.

[sblock=Rolls]Five foot step to E-4.
Attack roll: 1D20+4 = [4]+4 = 8[/sblock]
[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 19 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 10/13
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: -1 CON
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 3/6[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Feb 8, 2014)

The last rat seems determined to not go down without a fight. As the halfling warrior maneuvers for advantage, she finds herself stepping carefully to avoid the pile of rat bodies. Seizing the opportunity, the lone rat strikes… only to flail about ineffectually… again.

[sblock=ooc]Generally, one S or M corpse isn't gonna cause a lot of trouble, but the square in question has 3 corpses in it, so it's Difficult Terrain. This triggers an AoO from the rat, which doesn't amount to anything.[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Feb 8, 2014)

When Hawk moves around the rat Cruendithas clumsily draws his short sword and attacks but does not connect with the vile creature.

[sblock]
attack rat 1D20+1 = [4]+1 = 5
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  16 (with shield/ Flat:15, Touch: 12)
HP:  10 current: 10
CMB: -1 / CMD: 10 Fort: +1 / Ref: +3 / Will: +3
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler and  torch in off hand; shortsword

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand

1st Lvl Spells: 3/3 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease

 [/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Feb 11, 2014)

Sensing his final compatriot attempting to join the fray, Wahyu stepped backwards, knowing there was little he himself could do where he was standing. He took a shot with his crossbow instead, though it went far wide of the mark.
[sblock=OOC]Wahyu 5-foot steps to H3 and attacks with his crossbow
Ranged Attack: 1D20-2 = [3]-2 = 1

This is starting to get embarrassing.[/sblock]

[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Wahyu*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: -1 CMD: 11
Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +3, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+2, 1d6+0, 19-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: -
Spells Remaining (1st): 3/4

Used Items:
- Antiplague
Abilities Used:
-[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Feb 11, 2014)

*Cataombs Battle Round 3*


… Undeterred …

The battle against the lone rat continues at a steady pace. Wahyu steps away to make his crossbow shot, so the filthy creature zeroes in on Cruendithas, instead. Dirty, oversize front teeth strike true, and a chunk of gnome leg is torn away.

Blood dripping from his mouth, the rat hisses defiantly as he stares you all down (except Hawk, who is standing behind him.) He almost seems impressive.

[sblock=Round 3 Monster Attack]The Rat4 hits Cruendithas for 2 points of damage. He elects not to move, but uses his time to posture, instead.

Rat1 On floor bleeding out
Rat2 On floor bleeding out
Rat3 On floor bleeding out
Rat4 AC=14 HP=4/5
Rat5 On floor bleeding out
----------------------------
Hawk AC=19 HP=10/13 Condition:-1CON  (Standing amongst several dead/dying rats.)
Cruendithas AC=16 HP=8/10
Wahyu AC=16 HP=9/9
Alec AC=14 HP=10/10

Party is up, process turns in any order.

updated map:

[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 11, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk swings her sword once more at the lone rat. However she misjudges the rat's nimbleness and just misses. Her sword slashing within inches of the rat's haunches.

[sblock=Rolls]Attack roll: 1D20+4 = [9]+4 = 13[/sblock]
[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 19 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 10/13
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: -1 CON
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 3/6[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Feb 11, 2014)

Cruendithas cringes at the rat bite and then with a heroic effort he drives his short sword into the beast. "Ack the filthy thing bit me!" 

[sblock]
Cruendithas activates Archaeologist's Luck +1 to hit and damage
to hit and damage 1D20+2 = [19]+2 = 21 and 1D4+1 = [4]+1 = 5
does not confirm crit 1D20+2 = [8]+2 = 10
Did not confirm the crit but the 5 pts should be enough to put it down 
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  16 (with shield/ Flat:15, Touch: 12)
HP:  10 current: 8
CMB: -1 / CMD: 10 Fort: +1 / Ref: +3 / Will: +3
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler and  torch in off hand

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand

1st Lvl Spells: 3/3 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease

 Archaeologist's Luck rounds/day: 5/6 
 [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Feb 11, 2014)

*Catacombs Battle Aftermath*

Cruendithas skewers the remaining rat with his short sword, causing it to squeak in pain before collapsing on the cold limestone floor of the catacombs. All 5 rats, in a couple of different sizes (some bigger than members of the rat killing squad) are slowly bleeding to death, or have died.

The background noise persists a bit, albeit at a much lower level than before. As adrenaline from combat fades, oppressive scents of mold, mildew, and decaying death reassert themselves, reminding you of the miserable place you're paid to hunt rats.

Torchlight illuminates more of the catacombs, and what looked like double doors in the heat of battle do actually seem to be there, opening to the west. However, there seems to be some sort of anomaly you can't make out without bringing a torch closer.

[sblock=BigB]Your spells per day have reverted to the incorrect value. Might be a copy and paste issue.[/sblock]

[sblock=Commander Fallout]Looks like your size modifier to attack (+1) has somehow been forgotten. You can add that in on both ranged and melee attacks, making you +3 with crossbow and +1 with dagger.[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 12, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Now that the last rat is dispatched, Hawk turns and heads in the direction of the the double doors to the south.

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 19 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 10/13
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: -1 CON
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 3/6[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Feb 12, 2014)

Cruendithas' gaze at the pile of rats is interrupted when Hawk moves toward the doors. He shrugs and follows after her holding the torch and sword.

[sblock]Aura, sorry switched computers and forgot to make the change. I went through all my different locations where the mini stats are saved so all should be updated now.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  16 (with shield/ Flat:15, Touch: 12)
HP:  10 current: 10
CMB: -1 / CMD: 10 Fort: +1 / Ref: +3 / Will: +3
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler and  torch in off hand and shortsword in main hand

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand

1st Lvl Spells: 2/2 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease

 Archaeologist's Luck rounds/day: 5/6 
 [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Feb 14, 2014)

*Investigating the Double Doors*

Hawk need only walk about 20 feet south to get to the double doors. With Cruendithas following and providing light, the scene starts to come into full view. The doors themselves (fine wood, reinforced, and artistically decorated) have been compromised. There is a small hole near the floor where the two doors meet, and a considerable amount of refuse (wood shards) in front of it. The hole is big enough for a halfling or gnome to wiggle through… but not without being totally vulnerable.

The artwork on the doors makes it clear who the inhabitants found beyond are: Benardo and Gemma Moretti, clearly acknowledged as the clan founders. Dates of passing are roughly 200 years ago, with Benardo dying only a few days before Gemma. Sadly, the very costly doors have been utterly ruined by the damage done to them.

Only 10 feet further south the torchlight brings obvious water into view. The floor is covered in a thin layer, as if slowly flooding. Further to the south, damage can be seen in a 5 foot wide spur passage heading south, which might account for the rats' way into the tomb area. However, at the edge of the water lies a crumpled brown pile of cloth. It looks wet, but that is about all that can be determined without specifically investigating.

[sblock=ooc]
Wahyu and Alec still may take turns.
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Feb 15, 2014)

*Investigating the Double Doors*

Alec and Wahyu catch up with their comrades as Hawk and Cruendithas examine the area in front of the large wooden double doors.

[sblock=ooc]
I just did a quick 'push up' for Alec and Wahyu. All may post turns.
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 15, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk continues south toward the crumpled brown pile of cloth. As she gets close she stops before she actually get to the pile. She prods the pile with the tip of her sword.

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 19 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 10/13
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: -1 CON
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 3/6[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Feb 16, 2014)

Cruendithas follows Hawk as she investigates the pile.

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  16 (with shield/ Flat:15, Touch: 12)
HP:  10 current: 8
CMB: -1 / CMD: 10 Fort: +1 / Ref: +3 / Will: +3
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler and  torch in off hand and shortsword in main hand

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand

1st Lvl Spells: 2/2 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease

 Archaeologist's Luck rounds/day: 5/6 
 [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Feb 17, 2014)

*A Pile of Cloth*

Hawk cautiously pokes at the damp pile of cloth at the water's edge. It is brown, and very cheap (little better than sack-cloth--very rough on the skin.) It seems to be a single garment, likely a cloak, dress, robe or long tunic for a small person of some sort. Once the poking is finished, it settles back into an amorphous shape, somewhat different than before.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 17, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk reaches out and picks up the pile of cloth. She examines it for anything odd or unusual.

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 19 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 10/13
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: -1 CON
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 3/6[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Feb 17, 2014)

"Agghhh gross. Wonder what that came from." 

Cruendithas puts his sword back in the scabbard and sends the torch floating out beyond them 15' to see what is out there.

[sblock]cast mage hand and move the torch 15' over the water toward the spur.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  16 (with shield/ Flat:15, Touch: 12)
HP:  10 current: 8
CMB: -1 / CMD: 10 Fort: +1 / Ref: +3 / Will: +3
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler and  torch in off hand

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand

1st Lvl Spells: 2/2 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease

 Archaeologist's Luck rounds/day: 5/6 
 [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Feb 18, 2014)

The entire area to the south seems to be flooded with presumably shallow water. However, as Cruendithas' mage hand pushes the torch further south, over the water, the end of the spur is illuminated and the problem becomes apparent. A good 5 or 10 feet of wall is severely broken down, and water seeps in. There is also a significant breach, although it is unsure if it is large enough for some of the bigger rats you've seen or not.

Meanwhile, Hawk unfurls what is certainly a robe of sorts, sized for someone about 4' tall. As mentioned before, it is brown and made of a remarkably cheap/rough material that even poor folk would be unhappy with. It has an attached hood. As the torch magically wanders away, detail becomes difficult to discern, although the halfling can tell it is heavily worn.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 18, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk waits for the torch to return before completing her examination of the hooded robe. Once that is done, she turns to her companions. "Where to next? Should we continue this way or backtrack?"

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 19 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 10/13
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: -1 CON
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 3/6[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Feb 18, 2014)

*"And so it all makes sense now. No doubt that is where the rats are getting in, and it's also why the air smells so foul. Suffice to say, I would not drink it."* The oracle grinned again, before turning his attention to the thing Hawk found.
*"A strange garment, if ever there was one. May I see it?"* He held out his hand in passive earnest. Upon receiving the curious cloak, he ran it back and forth between his palms, muttering an incantation.

[sblock=OOC]He casts Detect Magic on the cloak. 
Sorry it took me so long to reply, I had a lot on my plate.[/sblock]
[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Wahyu*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: -1 CMD: 11
Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +3, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+2, 1d6+0, 19-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: -
Spells Remaining (1st): 3/4

Used Items:
- Antiplague
Abilities Used:
-[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 18, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk shrugs and hands the garment to Wahyu.

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 19 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 10/13
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: -1 CON
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 3/6[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Feb 19, 2014)

*A Close Examination*

Wahyu and Hawk examine the cloak further. First Wahyu gives it a look for magic and magical residues, both of which seem to be absent. Shortly after, Hawk gets another look at it, and notices little more in the way of details save for one thing: there are short, coarse, black hairs on what is presumably (from the stitching) stuck to the the inside of the robe, particularly in the chest, back and arm regions.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 19, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk points out her findings to the others. "What do you make of this?"

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 19 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 10/13
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: -1 CON
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 3/6[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Feb 19, 2014)

Cruendithas returns the torch to his hand and then joins the others to examine the curious cloak. "It is odd that these hairs seem to be made into the cloak."

[sblock]Is there a knowledge check for the origins of the cloak or a religious or arcane order that might use such?[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  16 (with shield/ Flat:15, Touch: 12)
HP:  10 current: 8
CMB: -1 / CMD: 10 Fort: +1 / Ref: +3 / Will: +3
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler and  torch in off hand

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand

1st Lvl Spells: 2/2 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease

 Archaeologist's Luck rounds/day: 5/6 
 [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Feb 19, 2014)

[sblock=Cruendithas]If I didn't say it clearly enough, I was trying to communicate that the short, black, coarse hairs were stuck to the inside surface of the robe, not woven into the fabric.
And yes, you may make a knowledge check. Just go ahead and roll the d20 and I'll apply the applicable skill modifier and return the result.[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Feb 20, 2014)

*"Heh, maybe the rats get cold too, sometimes,"* Wahyu chuckled, *"Maybe they dress up in garments and walk on two legs, pretending to be people. Or maybe someone just needs to shave their back. Who's to say? Surely stranger things have happened."*


----------



## Aura (Feb 21, 2014)

[sblock=reminders]
The three points of interest currently in view:
(1) The robe
(2) The hole in the double doors
(3) The breach in the structure of the hallway to the south
Just a friendly DM reminder 
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 21, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk passes the garment to Cruendithas. Then she moves closer to the breach in the structure of the hallway to the south. As she gets closer she inspects the area.

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 19 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 10/13
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: -1 CON
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 3/6[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Feb 21, 2014)

Cruendithas looks at the robe a moment. "yuck. Was a rat wearing this or did they make a nest out of it?" He stuffs it in his pack and follows after Hawk. "Hey don't get too far ahead"

[sblock]
Knowledge check for the robe 1D20 = [15] = 15
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  16 (with shield/ Flat:15, Touch: 12)
HP:  10 current: 8
CMB: -1 / CMD: 10 Fort: +1 / Ref: +3 / Will: +3
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler and  torch in off hand

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand

1st Lvl Spells: 2/2 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease

 Archaeologist's Luck rounds/day: 5/6 
 [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Feb 22, 2014)

*A Watery Way.*

The halfling warrior trots down the hall (southward) to check out the breach in the spur, water splashing out from under her boots as she goes. However, what meets her eyes is less than comforting. Although it does seem big enough for most of the culprits you've found thus far, it immediately leads under the water level, and how far it goes underwater is a complete unknown.

Around the breach area, a number of normal sized rays float in the shallow water, sometimes touching the bottom, dead but with no apparent injuries. The water itself is not entirely still… it deepens and then becomes more shallow on a moderate, rhythmic cycle. The difference in depth is merely an inch or two between its highest and lowest points.

[sblock=Cruendithas]After a moment of thought, you cannot identify the robe as consistent with any known religion or arcane order, and your knowledge of such things is above average. Certainly, it would not come from any Venzan religious/arcane institution, or her outlying areas. Beyond that, it becomes speculation.[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Feb 24, 2014)

"Nothing much doing here right now. Our torches certainly would not stay lit underwater. What say we check out the hole in the door back there first."

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  16 (with shield/ Flat:15, Touch: 12)
HP:  10 current: 8
CMB: -1 / CMD: 10 Fort: +1 / Ref: +3 / Will: +3
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler and  torch in off hand

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand

1st Lvl Spells: 2/2 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease

 Archaeologist's Luck rounds/day: 5/6 
 [/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk nods at Cruendithas' comment and then turns toward the double doors with the hole.

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 19 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 10/13
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: -1 CON
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 3/6[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Feb 25, 2014)

*Once Art, Now Ruin*

Boots squishing with every step, Hawk slogs her way back to the double doors. Some of the wooden particles stewn over the floor immediately in front of the hole stick, giving pause for examination. Whatever did this had to be very persistent--these doors were once rather nice… before they were ruined.

It is easy to imagine the doors before the damage was done: nicely flush to each other, forming a near perfect seal. However, now they no longer meet quite right, and even if they were locked to prevent intrusion, nothing short of barring the inside would prevent someone from slipping their fingers between and pulling the doors open.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk gives the doors a good shove, trying to push the doors open.

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 19 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 10/13
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: -1 CON
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 3/6[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Feb 26, 2014)

[sblock=correction]A minor correction on my part: the door push in. However, it doesn't much change the fact Hawk can try to open them, just the verbiage involved.

Is anyone else doing anything while she tries?[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Feb 26, 2014)

Though it hadn't helped much so far, sad to say, Wahyu loaded another bolt to his bow and held it readied as he approached Hawk. *"Go on, I'm behind you."*

[sblock=OOC]Wahyu loads his crossbow.[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Feb 26, 2014)

Cruendithas once again falls in place behind Hawk and Wahyu holding the torch in his off hand and ready to act if there is some unfriendly on the other side of the door.

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  10 current: 8
CMB: -1 / CMD: 10 Fort: +1 / Ref: +3 / Will: +3
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: buckler and torch in off hand with main hand ready to cast a spell.

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand

1st Lvl Spells: 2/2 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease

 [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Feb 26, 2014)

The double doors require some force to open, but when they finally budge they swing wide and torchlight illuminates the crypt beyond. Two things immediately grab your attention. First, there are three corpses here. This is apparently by design: each rests upon their own stone slab. Second, there are two really strange looking giant rats here: spikes grow from their bodies, and they project malicious intent as they size you up. The larger of the two, easily as massive as a full grown human man, begins to step up to attack.


… Malicious Giant Rats ...

[sblock=Initiative]Yup, roll Initiative. I'll determine who goes first and put you all on the updated map. Good luck![/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 26, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

[sblock=Roll]Initiative roll: 1D20+4 = [7]+4 = 11 [/sblock]
[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 19 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 10/13
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: -1 CON
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 3/6[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Feb 26, 2014)

[sblock=initiative roll]
initiative 1D20+1 = [17]+1 = 18
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  10 current: 8
CMB: -1 / CMD: 10 Fort: +1 / Ref: +3 / Will: +3
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: buckler and torch in off hand with main hand ready to cast a spell.

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand

1st Lvl Spells: 2/2 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease

 [/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Feb 27, 2014)

[Sblock=OOC]Initiative: 1D20+6 = [5]+6 = 11[/sblock]

[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Wahyu*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: -1 CMD: 11
Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +3, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+2, 1d6+0, 19-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: -
Spells Remaining (1st): 3/4

Used Items:
- Antiplague
Abilities Used:
-[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Feb 27, 2014)

*Crypt Battle*



… Nasty Sharp Teeth …

The two monstrous rats advance a short distance then stop, as if waiting for your attack. Red beady eyes glare at you as they hunker down and hiss defiantly. Sharp spikes, jutting from their back and shoulders, remind you these are something different than you've seen before.

To the sides, two of the deceased reside in fancy niches. Images on the walls depict each of them in life, one human, the other has demonic blood (Tiefling). Both are dressed out quite richly, complete with weapons, armor, and other adventuring tools. Behind the rats there is an altar, a table with some things sitting on it, and finally the body of a man in a niche of his own. Fresco art adorns walls liberally here, and with a heavy emphasis on demon-kind.

[sblock=combat]Combatants
Rat1  AC=19  HP=9/9
Rat2  AC=15  HP=7/7
----------------------------
Hawk  AC=19 HP=10/13 Condition:-1CON
Cruendithas  AC=16 HP=8/10
Wahyu  AC=16 HP=9/9

Party is up. As usual, actions are resolved as they are taken, and you may act in any order.

Map

[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Feb 28, 2014)

Cruendithas is not startled or surprised at the appearance of the giant rats. This tomb seems a fitting place for such as these creatures. Resigned to remove them he begins his chant and then tosses a blob of acid hitting one of the rats and burning some fur.

[sblock]
activate Archaeologist's Luck 
cast acid splash
ranged touch attack rat 2 1D20+2 = [19]+2 = 21 and damage 1D3+1 = [2]+1 = 3
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
Initiative +1
AC:  16 (with shield/ Flat:15, Touch: 12)
HP:  10 current: 8
CMB: -1 / CMD: 10 Fort: +1 / Ref: +3 / Will: +3
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler and  torch in off hand

Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

0 Lvl Spells: 
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand

1st Lvl Spells: 2/2 per day
Cure Light Wounds, Grease

 Archaeologist's Luck rounds/day: 4/6 
 [/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 1, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Confused as to why the rats are not advancing Hawk waits too see if they will act first.

[sblock=OOC]Holding action to attack if any rat comes within melee range.[/sblock]
[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 19 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 10/13
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: -1 CON
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 3/6[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Mar 1, 2014)

More rats, it would seem. It would hardly be an infestation without them, would it? Still, these were brutes among monsters, and they would no doubt prove to be a more difficult quarry, Wahyu though as he took aim and released, his quarrel uselessly striking off the toughened hide of the rat.
[sblock=OOC]Ranged Attack: 1D20+2 = [9]+2 = 11[/sblock]
[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Wahyu*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: -1 CMD: 11
Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +3, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+2, 1d6+0, 19-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: -
Spells Remaining (1st): 3/4

Used Items:
- Antiplague
Abilities Used:
-[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Mar 2, 2014)

*Crypt Battle Round 2*

The two rats curiously continue to keep their distance. However, as acid scorches the smaller of the two, they regard you with more caution, and begin bobbing and weaving, to make themselves harder targets.

[sblock=combat]Combatants
Rat1 AC=23  TouchAC=18  HP=9/9
Rat2 AC=19  TouchAC=16  HP=4/7
----------------------------
Hawk AC=19 HP=10/13 Condition:-1CON
Cruendithas AC=16 HP=8/10
Wahyu AC=16 HP=9/9

Hawk's turn comes up without the condition of her reserve action ever having been met. The two rats begin a Total Defense, increasing both normal and touch AC's. (See above.) Party is up, map is unchanged from before.[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Impressed by Cruendithas' acid attack Hawk speaks up. "How amny of those do you have to throw?" Seeing the rats moving about so much she is still weary about entering the room, so she just holds her position for now.

[sblock=OOC]Holding action to attack if any rat comes within melee range.[/sblock]
[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 19 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 10/13
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: -1 CON
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 3/6[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Mar 3, 2014)

"The problem isn't how many can I throw but how many times can I hit them. I can throw these all day long." He winces as the acid blob misses his target this time. "And the question is what are they waiting for?"



[sblock]
activate Archaeologist's Luck 
 cast acid splash
acid splash 1D20+2 = [8]+2 = 10 damage 1D3+1 = [2]+1 = 3
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 16 (with shield/ Flat:15, Touch: 12)
 HP: 10 current: 8
 CMB: -1 / CMD: 10 Fort: +1 / Ref: +3 / Will: +3
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler and torch in off hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand

 1st Lvl Spells: 2/2 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease

 Archaeologist's Luck rounds/day: 3/6 

[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Mar 4, 2014)

Wahyu reloaded his crossbow and took aim, though such was difficult with the rats zig-zagging as they were. He nodded at the halfling, *"Such is a good question. Perhaps they are frightened of us?"*
[sblock=OOC]He reloads his crossbow[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Mar 5, 2014)

[sblock=Commander Fallout]Reloading a light crossbow is a move action, so you still have your standard action left. You could attack, or do something else, as you choose.[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Mar 5, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Arright, well, I guess I might as well ready a standard action. If one of the rats enters or passes through H3, he'll shoot it. I don't know if I should go ahead and roll for it now just in case or not, I'm not all too familiar with how readied actions work. [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Mar 6, 2014)

*Crypt Battle Round 3*


… Waddle away ...

For whatever reason, the rats continue to be unwilling to engage. However, they don't seem to much like being shot at, so they start towards the back of the crypt. As the smaller one presses itself behind the table, Wahyu realizes they are just seeking cover and lets off a crossbow shot before the larger one can do the same with the altar. The shot goes wide, shortly after which the larger rat covers down behind the altar.

[sblock=combat]I am not so picky as to make a player with a readied action guess which square the monster is gonna move through. However, it's a bit vague on how tightly defined a readied action must be, so YMMV with other GM's. Sadly, it was still a miss.

As for other issues, Wahyu (and Wahyu only, please) may make a perception check.

Conditions of both sides are unchanged from Round 2:
Combatants
Rat1 AC=19 TouchAC=14 HP=9/9  +4 AC vs ranged
Rat2 AC=15 TouchAC=12 HP=4/7  +4 AC vs ranged
----------------------------
Hawk AC=19 HP=10/13 Condition:-1CON
Cruendithas AC=16 HP=8/10
Wahyu AC=16 HP=9/9

OK, so they are pretty big rats trying to hide behind the furniture. From your current position, they get a +4 AC to ranged attacks. Seeking better positions could reduce/eliminate that bonus. And you're all up.

Updated Map:

[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 6, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk moves closer to the rats but is prepared should they do the same.

[sblock=OOC]Moving to F-3 and holding action to attack if any rat comes within melee range.[/sblock]
[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 19 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 10/13
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: -1 CON
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 3/6[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Mar 6, 2014)

Cruendithas moves forward with Hawk chanting and then with a throwing motion releases a blob of acid that misses its mark. "Like I said I can throw them all day long. What they hit is up to the roll of the dice."

[sblock]
activate Archaeologist's Luck 
acid splash 1D20+2 = [9]+2 = 11
[/sblock]

[sblock=ministats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 16 (with shield/ Flat:15, Touch: 12)
 HP: 10 current: 8
 CMB: -1 / CMD: 10 Fort: +1 / Ref: +3 / Will: +3
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler and torch in off hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand

 1st Lvl Spells: 2/2 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease

 Archaeologist's Luck rounds/day: 2/6 
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Mar 7, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Perception: 1D20+3 = [16]+3 = 19[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Mar 8, 2014)

[sblock=Wahyu] You notice a zone of magic in the crypt, starting about 15' away from you. The edge is roughly between columns G and H on the map. Hawk is standing in it.[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Mar 10, 2014)

*"Something is not right here..."* Wahyu muttered to himself as he reloaded his crossbow. Focusing, he opened his eyes and took another look...
[sblock=OOC]Move action to reload
Standard to cast Detect Magic at the area.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Mar 11, 2014)

*Crypt Battle Round 4*


… When Rats Attack …

Wahyu notices something is magically amiss and casts a spell. Almost as if called out, the rats lunge at Hawk, who defiantly holds her ground. Although ready, her swing goes a bit wide as the first (the larger) of the two gallops into position, biting viciously with teeth that are more suited to a pure carnivore than a rodent. The first rat is followed quickly by the second, smaller but still rather fearsome. Both lunge and snarl, but neither connect.

[sblock=Combat Round 4]OK, minor mistake on my part about Detect Magic not continuing past concentration (it is limited to concentration or 1m duration, whichever ends first). I'm going to ad lib a bit and say the rapidly fading detect spell left Wahyu sensitive to magical presences for a few rounds after, tipping him off to the presence of magic here. He casts the Detect Magic spell again and it pings in the direction of the battle. Starting in the next round, he can start learning specifics about the magic he detects, if he continues to concentrate. However, the rats finally engaged, so it's his call.

Hawk's readied attack was good (17), but not quite enough to hit the lead rat as they finally join battle. If only wimpy, wounded rats ran into combat first… ah well. BTW, I will accept pre-rolled AOO or readied attacks, just put them in a nested sblock with the result of the roll that I can open in the event they are triggered. (Although GM rolls definitely worked to the party favor when the rats tried to use swarm tactics in the Catacombs battle and lost 2 out of 3 swarming rats, but I understand the allure of rolling your own outcomes.)

Combatants:
Rat1 AC=19 TouchAC=14 HP=9/9
Rat2 AC=15 TouchAC=12 HP=4/7
----------------------------
Hawk AC=19 HP=10/13 Condition:-1CON
Cruendithas AC=16 HP=8/10
Wahyu AC=16 HP=9/9  Active: Detect Magic

Party is up! Updated map:

[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 11, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Deciding to try and even out the playing field Hawk swings at the smaller rat hoping to kill it.

[sblock=Rolls]Attack roll vs Rat2: 1D20+4 = [16]+4 = 20
Damage roll: 1D10+3 = [7]+3 = 10[/sblock]
[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 19 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 10/13
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: -1 CON
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 3/6[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Mar 11, 2014)

The rat squeals in pain as Hawk's blade digs deep from shoulder to midsection, then collapses immediately after, leaving the heroes faces with only the largest of them.


----------



## BigB (Mar 11, 2014)

Cruendithas is startled momentarily as the rats jump in motion and move toward Hawk. As he gets his wits about him he moves forward and quickly casts another blob of acid at the remaining rat and in his excited move he misjudges the distance and misses badly. "Oh boy that's a big one."


[sblock]
move to H4
activate Archaeologist's Luck
cast acid splash 1D20+2 = [6]+2 = 8
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 16 (with shield/ Flat:15, Touch: 12)
 HP: 10 current: 8
 CMB: -1 / CMD: 10 Fort: +1 / Ref: +3 / Will: +3
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler and torch in off hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand

 1st Lvl Spells: 2/2 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease

 Archaeologist's Luck rounds/day:1/6 
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Mar 12, 2014)

Wahyu had confidence in his allies abilities, so he continued to mutter and wave his hands around in a circular fashion. After all, his skill in combat was nowhere near to his abilities in mysticism, so he decided that this was a much better use of his talents.
[sblock=OOC] He continues to concentrate on his spell.[/sblock]
[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Wahyu*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: -1 CMD: 11
Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +3, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+2, 1d6+0, 19-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Detect Magic
Spells Remaining (1st): 3/4

Used Items:
- Antiplague
Abilities Used:
-[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Mar 13, 2014)

*Crypt Battle Round 5*


… Hatesssss Yousssss ...

Just as Wahyu has decided the battle is well in hand, the remaining rat sniffs his fallen compadre. The look he gives to Hawk could chill even the most seasoned warrior to the bone. Before she can react, he lunges and latches onto her shoulder, shaking her viciously, blood flying. Through some miracle, she slips from his grip, but the blood and battered armor speak to the seriousness of the wound hidden underneath.

[sblock=Combat Round 5]Wahyu focuses detect magic, seeing multiple magics (3 in total) in the cone in front of him. The most notable is an area effect spell which both the rat and Hawk are presently standing in. It is of moderate power. Concentrating one more round will tell him the exact locations and strengths of each magic, and a KN: Arcana check will also tell him the school of magic.

Meanwhile, the rat shifts into E3*, notes the condition of his companion, and strikes at Hawk. He gets a normal hit for 9 points of damage on a non-critical hit, leaving her with one hit point to her name. The battle suddenly becomes desperate.

Combatants:
Rat1 AC=19 TouchAC=14 HP=9/9
Rat2 bleeding out
----------------------------
Hawk AC=19 HP=1/13 Condition:-1CON
Cruendithas AC=16 HP=8/10
Wahyu AC=16 HP=9/9 Active: Detect Magic

The party is up. Every action counts.

Updated map:

[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 13, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Enraged by the vicious attack, Hawk flies into a fit of rage and attacks the rat with a well placed swing cutting deep into the rat's hide.

[sblock=OOC]Begin rage as a free action and attack.[/sblock]
[sblock=Rolls]Attack roll: 1D20+6 = [14]+6 = 20
Damage roll: 1D10+6 = [3]+6 = 9
Fortitude save: 1D20+4 = [7]+4 = 11[/sblock]
[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 17 (15 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 3/15
CMB: +4 CMD: 18

Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: -1 CON
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 2/6[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Mar 13, 2014)

Cruendithas steps forward and places a hand on hawk sending some healing into her wounds. "If I cant hit them perhaps this is a better use of my talents."





[sblock]
Move to G3
cast clw on hawk 1D8+1 = [6]+1 = 7
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 16 (with shield/ Flat:15, Touch: 12)
 HP: 10 current: 8
 CMB: -1 / CMD: 10 Fort: +1 / Ref: +3 / Will: +3
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler and torch in off hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand

 1st Lvl Spells: 1/2 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease

 Archaeologist's Luck rounds/day:1/6 
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Mar 17, 2014)

The oracle considered stopping to again heal his badly wounded compatriot, but it seemed Cruendithas had it taken care of, so he continued to focus his energies on finding the source of magic.
[sblock]Whoops, sorry, I thought I had replied earlier. I guess not. :/
Anyway, Wahyu continues to Detect Magic[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Mar 17, 2014)

*Crypt Battle Last Round*

As if driven by some unseen force, the demonic rat musters all his strength and lunges at Hawk. The Wayang is forced to control his horror to maintain concentration on magic while the Gnome has little alternative but to take in the brutal affair fully. The monster grasps onto her by the midsection and rips her back and forth viciously while his victim screams in pain, only to go silent. An ominous dull thud echoes through the burial chamber as she crumples to the ground and blood begins to flow.

The rat, victorious over his foe, hisses at the survivors in a promise to do the same, only to succumb to his own wounds and collapse not a foot from her, the effort having ripped its shoulder out further.

Not even a chitter of background rat commotion can be heard as the two dire enemies, and the previously felled rat, lay before you, life draining from them all.

[sblock=End of Battle]The determined rat fights to the bitter end. He attacks Hawk, hitting just barely thanks to raging AC reduction, and scores 11 points of damage on a normal hit. He then loses 1 hp for making an action while at 0, and collapses himself. Hawk's rage ends instantly upon unconsciousness, so her HP track is 1 + 7 - 11 = -3, down and bleeding out.

Meanwhile, Wahyu maintains focus through the rather spectacular series of hits and determines there are three sources of magic. One area source emanates from the altar. It extends 20 from what looks to be some sort of chalice on the altar, and it is an evil evocation. Hawk and Cruendithas are currently in it. The other sources are both wands laying at the hands of the resting dead, one at the human woman's hand and the other at the human man's. In fact, all three dead seem to be decked out in some sort of gear.

Finally, Cruendithas' torchlight brings all sorts of vivid and disturbing images on the walls into view, but they are secondary interest to the large amounts of crimson liquid running from their friend's body.[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Mar 17, 2014)

Cruendithas jumps in fright as the rat makes its dying lunge taking Hawk down with it. He quickly kneels next to his fallen comrade and lays a hand on her once again, focusing on Hawk in the midst of the grisly scene, he attempts to bring some healing to her. As he sends the healing magic into her he tries to offer a verbal challenge to her to fight the injury and blood loss. "Come on snap out of it. You are tougher than this. You can not let your story end this way."

[sblock]
CLW to heal Hawk 1D8+1 = [7]+1 = 8
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Cruendithas
 Initiative +1
 AC: 16 (with shield/ Flat:15, Touch: 12)
 HP: 10 current: 8
 CMB: -1 / CMD: 10 Fort: +1 / Ref: +3 / Will: +3
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Buckler and torch in off hand

 Spell Like Abilities: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals

 0 Lvl Spells: 
 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand

 1st Lvl Spells: 0/2 per day
 Cure Light Wounds, Grease

 Archaeologist's Luck rounds/day:1/6 
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 18, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk wakes up from her brief 'nap' and looks around. "What happened? Did we win?" Then she sees the two dead rats and realizes that they did indeed win. She gets up, dusts herself off and turns to her companions. "Where to now?"

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 19 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 5/11
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: -1 CON
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 2/6[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Mar 18, 2014)

*I think I know what was stirring up the beasts,"* Wahyu claimed, pointing at the chalice on the altar, *"As well as some other things around this room. Strange..."*
[sblock=OOC]Spellcraft: 1D20+5 = [16]+5 = 21
 1D20+5 = [15]+5 = 20
 1D20+5 = [10]+5 = 15
The first roll is to identify the chalice, the other two to identify the wands.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Mar 19, 2014)

*Post Battle*

As Hawk picks herself up, details of this crypt come to light. To put it nicely, the finishing of the chamber is entirely different from anywhere else in the small family catacombs. Instead of reverence of the traditional Venzan gods (albeit in an archaic way), this chamber is fully dedicated to the worship of a demon lord of some kind. Fresco art depicts battles between this demon lord's minions and (judging from the tabards) native Venzan forces, with the former given the most favorable depiction.

In line with this artwork, the altar is definitely dedicated to this demon lord as well. The crystal chalice is caked in reddish brown on the inside, almost certainly dried blood. A rather fine dagger of old Venzan manufacture lies close to it, along with a plethora of ritual specific tools. The frescos around the altar leave even the casual viewer that when the patriarch (Benardo) of the family died, both women in the part of the chamber close to the door were sacrificed shortly thereafter.

Of the two women, the human remains are most probably the matriarch (Gemma) of the family. However, the Tiefling is entirely unidentified. In the artwork behind each of their final resting places, each are depicted as close to/important to Benardo, as if they are equals. However, no artwork shows all three of them together.

Each of the three of them has a silver ring with a matching obsidian stone on their bone finger. Additionally, the body of Gemma has a wand at her hand and the body of the Tiefling has a rather nice shortsword of Rorn manufacture at her side. Benardo has two notable items: a lovely Venzan morningstar with a silvery sheen and a wand. (Both these wands detect magic, as already noted by Wahyu.)

Only one written word is present in any of the images in the Crypt: Hazagaroth.

[sblock=Wahyu]Identifying items with Spellcraft requires three rounds and careful examination. It's not anything you do at a distance. However, even at a distance and with a quick examination, the chalice is clearly the source of the foul magic in the area, Fiendish Desecrate (as per the Desecrate spell, but set to demons and Fiendish creatures). It seems likely (1) it would have significant value to the right buyer and/or (2) destroying the chalice would end the effect.[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 19, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

The little halfling looks at Wahyu for a long moment. "OK!?" Hawk looks around and then starts walking toward the doors intent on heading elsewhere.

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 19 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 5/11
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: -1 CON
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 2/6[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Mar 20, 2014)

He picked up the chalice, *"A source of evil emanates from this cup, such that bolsters the powers of demons and creatures such as those rats you slew. We cannot in good conscience leave this here. However, I don't think we should do anything about it without first asking our employer, no? Perhaps there's more to his family history than he realizes, or then again, maybe not..."*


----------



## BigB (Mar 20, 2014)

Cruendithas looks around the room. When Wahyu explains the chalice he nods in understanding. "Whether our benefactor knows of this or not I do not believe this should be left to alone. It should be destroyed no matter what our employer thinks."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 20, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk shrugs her shoulders. "Whatever. Do what you want. Then we will be moving on? We were supposed to clean out the rats in this place." She looks at the other two expectantly.

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 19 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 5/11
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: -1 CON
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 2/6[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Mar 20, 2014)

[sblock=out of combat]By the way, we're not in round-by-round, so I'm just listening for things I, as a DM, need to give you feedback on, such as specific actions.[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Mar 21, 2014)

*"Mayhaps you're right, Cruendithas. Very well, then let's be about it, lest it create more demon rats, as I suspect it had."* He set the goblet on the floor, *"Would you care to do the honors? I have faith that you can do it much cleaner and quicker than I with your sword there."*


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 21, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk is looking at something else when she hears "Sword". "What!? Did you say sword? I have one. Watch how it cuts." Before anyone can stop her she gives the bowl on the floor a good whack with her sword.

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 19 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 5/11
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: -1 CON
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 2/6[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Mar 21, 2014)

Cruendithas jumps when Hawk turns and swings her sword at the goblet. "Hope that takes care of it. We don't need more rats being mutated by the evil of this thing. It would be counterproductive to our goal." He then steps back not wanting to get in the way in case Hawk decides to give it another crack with her sword.


----------



## Aura (Mar 22, 2014)

*SMASH!*

With a might swing of her sword, the halfling warrior smashes the crystal goblet into hundreds of little blood-stained pieces. Although nothing obvious happens, there is an almost tangible lightening of spirits. Then your eyes remind you of the eerie frescos depicting sacrifices to demon lords, and the minor improvement is a lot harder to feel.

The only downside is now the floor is littered with sharp, tiny shards.

[sblock=Wahyu]As simple a proposal as it was, physical destruction of the source object seems to have worked. The magic dissipates almost immediately.[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 22, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk seems a bit impatient. "Now can we go? I want to kill more rats."

[sblock=Hawk Mini Stats]*Hawk*
AC: 19 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 5/11
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword(2-handed)
Current Conditions in Effect: -1 CON
Rage Rounds remaining Today: 2/6[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Mar 22, 2014)

"Very well then. Lets move on." Amazed the Hafling can stand let alone is looking for another fight Cruendithas follows her out of the room with a shrug to Wahyu as if to say don't ask me. And with no more healing spells he hopes she can stay upright and conscious as he does not like their odds if he needs to become the sword wielder of the group.


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Mar 24, 2014)

*"Aye, let's be about it. I feel our task may be near to an end... But where has that doctor gotten off to?"* Wahyu glanced around curiously, while walking towards the door, *"I trust he hasn't gotten lost on us..."*

[sblock=OOC]Wahyu moves out of the room and down the unexplored part of the hall[/sblock]
[sblock= Wahyu's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Wahyu*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: -1 CMD: 11
Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +3, Darkvision 60 ft
Initiative: +6
Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+2, 1d6+0, 19-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Detect Magic
Spells Remaining (1st): 3/4

Used Items:
- Antiplague
Abilities Used:
-[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Mar 24, 2014)

The intrepid rat-slayers step back out into the hallway to continue their armed mayhem. However, as Wahyu suspected, the work seems to be at an end. It turns out the only unexplored portion of the catacombs finish up a full circuit, making the place very easy to search. What rats you do find are (a) normal and (b) mostly leaving, particularly around the watery broken section. Whatever drew their interest to this place is now apparently gone.

This leaves only the formality of wrapping things up and getting paid. On this issue, you know Carla is in the house. And although you suspect Matthew may very well be still guarding the yard from rat encroachment, Alec managed to slip away when you were otherwise occupied.

[sblock=Welcome to Level 2]It is my pleasure to announce that there is sufficient experience for Hawk, Cruendithas and Wahyu all to level up. You can start working on your stats, although I'd hold off on submitting for level increase review until we have final XP and GP all figured out for you. There is still how you handle the post adventure payout that has some effect on how things go.[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 24, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

After completing the search of the area and noting that the rat problem is at an end, Hawk turns to her companions. "Well! I guess that is it. Should we go report to Carla?"


----------



## BigB (Mar 24, 2014)

"Ah yes I think payment is in order. We have done a splendid job. The rats are running away as we speak. Quite a heoroic tale for Miss Hawk is in order and the stealthy mysterious Wahyu as well! This calls for a drink!" Smiling he follows the others to find their way out and speak with Carla.


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Mar 25, 2014)

The stealthy, mysterious Wahyu grinned, *"Aye, friends, our mission is through, though there is something I must ask about..."* He gestured to his pack where he had placed the shards of the goblet, *"Truly I am curious as to our employers heritage, though, it may be rude to ask."*


----------



## Aura (Mar 25, 2014)

*To See the Maid*

The three of you head back up the stairs and to the ground level. Outside you find Matthew, who joins you as you go to talk to the maid. Before knocking, Matthew explains Alec left in a hurry, only saying time was of the essence. He said something else, but it was too hard to hear and he headed down the street. Matthew shrugs.

Finally, you knock on the back door. After a short while, Carla shows up, a questioning look upon her face. "So, did you kill the rats? Find any evidence of what is going on and why?" She shifts her feet anxiously as she asks, clearly interested in what happened.


----------



## BigB (Mar 25, 2014)

With a look to his companions attempting to let them know he was up to something Cruendithas steps to the front of the group. "Well an interesting problem this was. As you see there is a breach in the catacombs and one room in particular the door was broken. Inside we found 2 very large mutated rat creatures which we disposed of as per our contract. With these taken care of, at great personal sacrifice of our own, the normal rats seemed to lose interest and left without further persuasion. I suggest our benefactor seal up the catacombs and deal with the water that has accumulated. It is strange however why these rats wanted in this particular room. Is something going on in there that would cause this?" 

[sblock]Cruendithas is trying to negotiate a higher payout for going above and beyond just killing rats.
diplomacy check 1D20+6 = [9]+6 = 15
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Mar 25, 2014)

Carla the Maid
The orc-blooded maid tries to get the 'jist of what Cruendithas has to say, her expression showing a mix of confusion and concern. "I'm not sure what, if anything, would mutate rats. Which room do you mean? And a breach, can I see it? Any other clues?" She steps out of the house with obvious intent of going down there.


----------



## BigB (Mar 26, 2014)

Seeing he is not quite getting his point across Cruendithas resolves to collect and move on. "Well yes we can show you. Though I must admit the danger seems to be resolved perhaps it is better if the area is dried up first. Do you require a tour before we are compensated? We still bear wounds from the battles with these mutations you see. As for the source of the problem there seems to have been an evil presence that also seems to have been dealt with."


----------



## Aura (Mar 27, 2014)

Carla the Maid
Heading towards the underground entrance, Cruendithas' words bring Carla to an abrupt stop. She speaks in a subdued tone, not bothering to turn around to specifically address any one person. "I promised Mr. Moretti I'd check out the work personally. Now you come talking about mutations and evil presences. As if dog-sized rats weren't bad enough. Please… don't make me do this alone."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk moves to the front as the group, with Carla, approaches the mausoleum. "Don't worry Carla, I'll protect you. Cruendithas, why don't you grab a fresh torch out of the bin."


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Mar 27, 2014)

Wahyu nodded, *"Aye, there shouldn't any harm in another once over. Let's be about it, then."*


----------



## BigB (Mar 27, 2014)

Cruendithas a feeling of defeay as his attempts certainly went differently than planned accepts the groups decision and moves to collect a fresh torch. "Um yes probably best to do another once over."


----------



## Aura (Mar 28, 2014)

*Checking Out*

The once over goes without much question for most of the check-out. Carla positions herself in the midst of your group at all times, eyes peering into the darkness seeking every little detail. She observes the one rat blown up in the Triclinium, offering that it was very much like the one she saw. Although the maid bemoans the damage to the furniture from the explosive used by Alec, she admits things like that can happen battle. However, Carla gasps in horror at the bodies of the two larger rats in the hallway battle, expressing she had no idea they could get so big, then going quiet.

Nothing would have prepared Carla for the aftermath of the final battle, though. Beasts larger than ever before, clearly corrupted by some unseen force, demonic artwork on the walls, and an unknown consort of possible extra-planar origin. And valuables… weapons, wands, shiny objects from the corrupt altar. She looks on in abject shock, clearly unprepared for any of this.

Carla the Maid
"This defies all reason," she whispers, eyes taking in the horror. "If Mr Moretti sees any of this, he will be crushed. The rumors died out years ago… but they're true…"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 29, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hearing Carla mention rumors makes Hawk wonder and after just a brief pause she speaks up. "Carla, what rumors?"


----------



## Aura (Mar 30, 2014)

Carla the Maid
"That the Moretti family had consorted with demons, bearing tainted children," Carla replies flatly to the halfling warrior. "The rumor waned over the years, virtually disappearing a generation or two ago." She looks at the skeletal remains of the tiefling, "Now we find the rumor was almost surely based in truth. How do I tell this to Mr. Moretti?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 30, 2014)

*Hawk, Little Halfling with a Big Sword*

Hawk ponders that for a pregnant moment. "Why does he need to know? We could get rid of the bodies. He would never need to know."


----------



## Aura (Mar 31, 2014)

Carla the Maid
Carla stops and thinks a while, then suggests, very tentatively, "Well, they're part of the family. Even his… consort." Her green-hued hand waves in the direction of the Tiefling remains. "I think Mr Moretti would be most upset over this demon worship. If you could remove the stuff, leave the bodies and burial clothes, and… repaint the walls," her voice wavers a bit, "you can keep anything valuable you cart out of here in the process." 

[sblock=other valuable stuff]The altar is adorned with all sorts of valuable items, even if only assessed on the basis of their gold and precious stone content. There is also bags of unopened stuff on the table opposite to it. Add in the wands and the weapons, you've got some serious cash here.[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Mar 31, 2014)

Cruendithas satisfied to let Hawk negotiate after his bumbling attempt can no longer hold back. "I suppose we could do that indeed. Most kind of you. I hope our benefactor appreciates you as you deserve. Not many employees would think of their boss' best interest as you have."


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Mar 31, 2014)

The oracle nodded, *"Aye, well, if you believe this to be best, then I shall not be one to argue with you. I have no skill in painting, though, so I do not know what to do with these walls."
*He thought for a moment, stroking his chin. He snapped his fingers and reached into his bag, pulling out the brown cloak from before, *"We found this cloak, lying in the submerged room.** I do not know its origin."*


----------



## Aura (Apr 1, 2014)

*A Hard (Two) Day's Work*

Carla examines the robe found by the edge of the invading water and comments that she'll give it to Commander Jacobson for further examination. Just a little bit more ironing out of the details and the entire haul becomes yours, with little more than a promise to help clean things up/paint the walls. Mr Moretti is spared having to ever be confronted by the dark side of his family past, something Carla seems very interested in seeing never happens.

On top of it all, she even pays you as originally agreed, about 500gp each past the retainer. All told, it's a pretty handsome sum for a day's work and a pint* of halfling blood. You put a second day towards fulfilling Carla's deal, and by the time you're done, the only things left in the crypt are stone slabs, skeletal remains, and grey painted walls. Any sign of demon worship has been removed for when the craftsmen come in to fix the doors the rats chewed through and the wall the water broke through.

* Adjust for small size. 

Carla bids you farewell, and you're off with your rewards. Thoughts of celebration at the Dunn Wright Inn and a shopping spree at the Mystic Pearl come to mind as you head back, chattering amongst yourselves about your adventure together.

The End, Congratulations!

[sblock=accounting]Alright, I'm not sure who does the time based accounting, but I think it's the judge. I did, however, run down the encounter based accounting, both in terms of gold and experience, and have posted the results for GE's perusal on the first page of the adventure. I think it's right, but I'm not used to this type of accounting since I'm a dirty AdHoc GM in my tabletop game. So you'll want to wait for his say in the matter before you go shopping.

However, I'm quite certain all three finishing characters made second level. So, you know you have that to look forward to. It's only a matter of how much you have towards 3rd.

The loot haul is a few odd items and mostly gold and semiprecious gems that were used as part of the alter to the demon lord. Bags on the table even had some silver coin in them. The special items were:
- Masterwork Dagger (302 gp) - Old Venzan design, an exceptional blade, if you can get over the eerie feeling it may have been used in evil rituals.
- Masterwork Shortsword (310 gp) - Made in Rorn, the Tiefling's side arm.
- Wand of Magic Missiles, 25 charges (375 gp) - The human woman's 'side arm', scripted in Old Landellian.
- Masterwork Silver Morningstar (398gp) - Venzan manufacture, the patriach's side arm.
- Wand of Cure Light Wounds, 10 charges (150 gp) - Scripted in Venzan, also at the patriach's side.

Buyout prices are noted. Anyone that wants an item merely has to 'pay' for it out of their gold allotment.

So what happens next is we get you the final numbers, you go shopping, submit your characters in the level advancement thread, whoop it up in the DWI for a while. I am currently 2/3 done with ROUS 3 for anyone that is interested, although we are changing gears from just rat killing and getting more into the why's of what is going on. Hopefully we can refresh the ranks with some recruits as well.

That's all I can think of for now. If you have questions, feel free to ask. We have a few days before I iron out the details in ROUS 3.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 1, 2014)

Quick and dirty numbers for Cruendithas, Hawk, and Wahyu are in the third post first page (plus your DM credits Aura). I can give a more detailed breakdown if anyone wants it.  Good job all on making it through!


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you for a great game, Aura. I look forward to ROUS 3.


----------



## Aura (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm glad you had a good time, Tailspinner. I hope everyone did.

A couple things on the accounting:
(1) The 100 crown (gold) retainer you received at the start of the adventure is included in the amount GE announced. Basically, it's the sum of wealth for the entire pt 2.
(2) Make sure to mark off the Antitoxins you used and account for them in your finances. Oh, by the way, as a matter of accounting, although one failed save for the Filth Fever did happen, both Hawk and Crue manage to beat the disease. There should be plenty of time for lost CON to return, when you work out the time-threading.

PS: I have included the XP/GP calculations and, after a quick discussion with GE, located and corrected mistakes. TBX and TGP are also now included. So the numbers you see in posts 2 and 3 now match. Thanks, GE, for riding along and providing guidance, and hope to see everyone in ROUS 3. Watch the DWI, the usual drill.


----------



## BigB (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks Aura. I very much enjoyed the adventure as well and look forward to ROU3.


----------



## BigB (Apr 2, 2014)

*OOC:*


If no one else wants them Cruendithas will take the 2 wands


----------

